# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ինչպե՞ս շուտ արթնանալ

## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես, շուտ արթնանալը ճիշտ բան ա: Շուտ արթնացող մարդիկ օրվա ընթացքում ավելի շատ բան են հասցնում, քան ուշ արթնացողները: Հիմա քանի ամառ է, ուզում եմ ինձ սովորեցնել գոնե յոթ անց կես ոտքի վրա լինելուն: Բայց քանի որ առավոտյան ոչ մի պարտավորվածություն չունեմ, գործի կարող եմ գնալ երբ ուզում եմ (կարող եմ անգամ տնից աշխատել), ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում յոթ անց կես վեր կենալ:

Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք: Շուտ արթնանալու ի՞նչ գաղտնիքներ ունեք: Ասեմ, որ շուտ եմ քնում, էնպես որ դա խնդիր չի:

----------

Enna Adoly (17.08.2015), մարդագայլուկ (17.08.2015)

----------


## Gayl

Միակ գաղտնիքը կամքի ուժնա... ոնց հասկացա քնքոտ ես :Smile: ... բուձելնիկ ես դնում ու հենց ձայնը լսում ես միանգամից հելնում հագնվում ես ու հետո ուղեղդ սովորումա էտ ռեժիմին... շուտ արթնանալուց լավ բան չկա, օրվա մեջ ցանկացած գործ հասցնում ես ու քեզ շատ առույգ ես զգում....

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միակ գաղտնիքը կամքի ուժնա... ոնց հասկացա քնքոտ ես... բուձելնիկ ես դնում ու հենց ձայնը լսում ես միանգամից հելնում հագնվում ես ու հետո ուղեղդ սովորումա էտ ռեժիմին... շուտ արթնանալուց լավ բան չկա, օրվա մեջ ցանկացած գործ հասցնում ես ու քեզ շատ առույգ ես զգում....


Այ հենց էդ վեր կենալու պահն ա, որ չի լինում: Բուձիլնիկը կարա ժամերով զնգա, հեչ պետքս չլինի:

----------


## Gayl

> Այ հենց էդ վեր կենալու պահն ա, որ չի լինում: Բուձիլնիկը կարա ժամերով զնգա, հեչ պետքս չլինի:


Միայն կամքի ուժ ու ֆսյո... աչքերդ բացում ես, մի երկու րոպե ճմռթվում ես անկողնուդ մեջ ու հետո ասում ես ով չի հելել տեղերից վարունգա :Jpit: 
Արթնացի ու մարզվի գոնե հանուն էտ հել հագնվի... կամ մի կարևոր բան հորինի քո համար, որի համար պիտի զարթնես...

----------


## Areg ak

Ինձ պետք չի շուտ արթնանալ, ես անդարդ երեխա եմ :Wink:  :Smile:

----------

Նիկեա (17.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միայն կամքի ուժ ու ֆսյո... աչքերդ բացում ես, մի երկու րոպե ճմռթվում ես անկողնուդ մեջ ու հետո ասում ես ով չի հելել տեղերից վարունգա
> Արթնացի ու մարզվի գոնե հանուն էտ հել հագնվի... կամ մի կարևոր բան հորինի քո համար, որի համար պիտի զարթնես...


Ես ընդհանրապես շատ ուժեղ կամքի ուժ ունեմ, բայց առավոտյան դա չի աշխատում: Ախր հեշտ ես խոսում:
Հանուն շուտ արթնանալու նույնիսկ յոգայի դասերս իրիկվա փոխարեն առավոտներն եմ դրել, որ եթե չգնամ, կտուգանվեմ: Ու արդյունքում ավելի շատ տուգանվում էի, քան շուտ արթնանում:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինձ պետք չի շուտ արթնանալ, ես անդարդ երեխա եմ


Սպասի հեսա մի քանի տարուց երկու տարի առավոտ 06:30 ին ես արթնանալու :Cool:

----------

Alphaone (17.08.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ընդհանրապես շատ ուժեղ կամքի ուժ ունեմ, բայց առավոտյան դա չի աշխատում: Ախր հեշտ ես խոսում:
> Հանուն շուտ արթնանալու նույնիսկ յոգայի դասերս իրիկվա փոխարեն առավոտներն եմ դրել, որ եթե չգնամ, կտուգանվեմ: Ու արդյունքում ավելի շատ տուգանվում էի, քան շուտ արթնանում:


Ոնց թե հեշտ եմ խոսու՞մ... չորս տարի 06:30 ին եմ քնից հելել ու արդեն սովոր եմ էտ ռեժիմին :Tongue:  հեսա մի տաս օրից սկսելու եմ քո ասած ժամին արթնանամ չնայած հիմա էլ եմ շուտ զարթնում... լավ միջոց եմ ասում, հենց աչքերդ բացում ես թափովի մեջ մի հատ սիգարետ ես ծխում ու սիրտդ սկսումա խառնել, քնի մասին մոռանում ես :LOL:

----------


## Freeman

> Սպասի հեսա մի քանի տարուց երկու տարի առավոտ 06:30 ին ես արթնանալու


Պարտադիր չի))  ես չեմ էլ հիշում երբ եմ վերջին անգամ  6:30 արթնացել:  7:30 բուձիլնիկ եմ դնում,  մինչև 8ը արթնանում:

----------

Alphaone (17.08.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Պարտադիր չի))  ես չեմ էլ հիշում երբ եմ վերջին անգամ  6:30 արթնացել:  7:30 բուձիլնիկ եմ դնում,  մինչև 8ը արթնանում:


Ես էլ պրակտիկաների ժամանակ համարյա մինչև իննը քնում էի... բայց բանակում օրվա կարգացուցակում հիմնական արթնանալու ժամը իմ ասած ժամնա...

----------


## Արէա

> Ընդհանրապես, շուտ արթնանալը ճիշտ բան ա: Շուտ արթնացող մարդիկ օրվա ընթացքում ավելի շատ բան են հասցնում, քան ուշ արթնացողները: Հիմա քանի ամառ է, ուզում եմ ինձ սովորեցնել գոնե յոթ անց կես ոտքի վրա լինելուն: Բայց քանի որ առավոտյան ոչ մի պարտավորվածություն չունեմ, գործի կարող եմ գնալ երբ ուզում եմ (կարող եմ անգամ տնից աշխատել), ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում յոթ անց կես վեր կենալ:
> 
> Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք: Շուտ արթնանալու ի՞նչ գաղտնիքներ ունեք: Ասեմ, որ շուտ եմ քնում, էնպես որ դա խնդիր չի:


Պետք ա շուտ քնել։
Ուղղակի պիտի փոխես ռեժիմդ։
Ամեն օր ժամը 10-ին փորձի քնել, սկզբից դժվար կլինի, բայց ամենաուշը մի շաբաթից  կսովորես։
Ես հիմա քնում եմ ամենաուշը 11-ին, 6։30 արթնանում եմ։ Ժամը 7-ին սկսում եմ աշխատել, մինչև ժամը 2-ը ավելի շատ գործ եմ անում, քան առաջ 10-ից մինչև 7-ը  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (17.08.2015), Հայկօ (18.08.2015), Ուլուանա (17.08.2015)

----------


## Areg ak

> Ես էլ պրակտիկաների ժամանակ համարյա մինչև իննը քնում էի... բայց բանակում օրվա կարգացուցակում հիմնական արթնանալու ժամը իմ ասած ժամնա...


դե որ տենցա 7 տարուց նոր  :Tongue:

----------


## Freeman

> Ես էլ պրակտիկաների ժամանակ համարյա մինչև իննը քնում էի... բայց բանակում օրվա կարգացուցակում հիմնական արթնանալու ժամը իմ ասած ժամնա...


Կարգացուցակով՝  հա,  տենց ա: 
Ի՞նչ պրակտիկա:

----------

Gayl (17.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պետք ա շուտ քնել։
> Ուղղակի պիտի փոխես ռեժիմդ։
> Ամեն օր ժամը 10-ին փորձի քնել, սկզբից դժվար կլինի, բայց ամենաուշը մի շաբաթից  կսովորես։
> Ես հիմա քնում եմ ամենաուշը 11-ին, 6։30 արթնանում եմ։ Ժամը 7-ին սկսում եմ աշխատել, մինչև ժամը 2-ը ավելի շատ գործ եմ անում, քան առաջ 10-ից մինչև 7-ը


Հենց էդ ա, շուտ քնելն ինձ համար բացարձակապես խնդիր չի: Ռեժիմ ա դարձել: Ժամը տասնմեկ-տասներկուսին հանգում եմ: Էս ա, էսօր զոռով ինձ տփելով գոնե ութ անց կես արթնացա, հիմա տասն ա լինում, նոր ինձ արթնացած եմ զգում: Իմ կենսաբանական ժամացույցի հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի, պետք ա դզել, չգիտեմ՝ ոնց:

----------


## Արէա

> Հենց էդ ա, շուտ քնելն ինձ համար բացարձակապես խնդիր չի: Ռեժիմ ա դարձել: Ժամը տասնմեկ-տասներկուսին հանգում եմ: Էս ա, էսօր զոռով ինձ տփելով գոնե ութ անց կես արթնացա, հիմա տասն ա լինում, նոր ինձ արթնացած եմ զգում: Իմ կենսաբանական ժամացույցի հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի, պետք ա դզել, չգիտեմ՝ ոնց:


Այսինքն քեզ ոչ թե 7-8 ժամ ա պետք քնել հանգստանալու համար, այլ ավելի շատ։ Ժամը 9։30-10-ին պառկի, ու ոչ մի բան մի արա, ոչ կարդա, ոչ ինտերնետ մտի, ոչ մի բան, թեկուզ չկարողանաս քնել, ուղղակի պառկի, մյուս օրը քեզ ստիպելով մի արթնացի, երբ կզգաս որ հանգստացած արթնացել ես, էդ ժամանակ էլ վեր կաց, հաջորդ օրը էլի տենց, ժամը 9։30-10-ին պառկի, էլի երբ կարթնանաս արթնացի։ Տենց մի շաբաթ։ Վերջում ինքդ էլ կզարմանաս թե ոնց փոխվեց ռեժիմդ։

Ես որ բանակից նոր էի եկել, չէի աշխատում, զբաղմունք չկար, գիշերը 3-4-ին քնում էի, ցերեկը 1-2-ին նոր արթնանում, ու ամբողջ օրը սատկած ման էի գալիս։ Գիտեմ ինչ եմ ասում  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (17.08.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես որ բանակից նոր էի եկել, չէի աշխատում, զբաղմունք չկար, գիշերը 3-4-ին քնում էի, ցերեկը 1-2-ին նոր արթնանում, ու ամբողջ օրը սատկած ման էի գալիս։ Գիտեմ ինչ եմ ասում


Բյուրին ուղղարկենք բանակ ծառայության :Hands Up: ...  քնից կհելնի, որ դնեվալնիին  սամասուդ անի :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն քեզ ոչ թե 7-8 ժամ ա պետք քնել հանգստանալու համար, այլ ավելի շատ։ Ժամը 9։30-10-ին պառկի, ու ոչ մի բան մի արա, ոչ կարդա, ոչ ինտերնետ մտի, ոչ մի բան, թեկուզ չկարողանաս քնել, ուղղակի պառկի, մյուս օրը քեզ ստիպելով մի արթնացի, երբ կզգաս որ հանգստացած արթնացել ես, էդ ժամանակ էլ վեր կաց, հաջորդ օրը էլի տենց, ժամը 9։30-10-ին պառկի, էլի երբ կարթնանաս արթնացի։ Տենց մի շաբաթ։ Վերջում ինքդ էլ կզարմանաս թե ոնց փոխվեց ռեժիմդ։
> 
> Ես որ բանակից նոր էի եկել, չէի աշխատում, զբաղմունք չկար, գիշերը 3-4-ին քնում էի, ցերեկը 1-2-ին նոր արթնանում, ու ամբողջ օրը սատկած ման էի գալիս։ Գիտեմ ինչ եմ ասում


Չէ, հենց էդ ա, որ ինձ 7,5-8 ժամը լրիվ հերիք ա: Եթե մեկին քնեմ ու իննին արթնանամ, լրիվ լավ եմ: Իսկ որ 9:30-10-ին եմ պառկում, մեկ ա էլի իննից շուտ վեր կենալը գլխացավանք ա: Ու ընդհանրապես ես 9:30 տուն չեմ էլ հասնում, որ էդքան շուտ քնեմ:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես ընդհանրապես շատ ուշ եմ քնում (2-ը մեր համար քնի նորմալ ժամ ա)։ 
Մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ որոշել էի առավոտ շուտ զարթնել, հեծանիվ քշելու համար (քանի որ օրվա մյուս ժամերին պուճուրս չի թողնում, իսկ էդ ժամին քնած ա)։ Ժամը 7-ին զարթուցիչը դնում էի ու չնայած ուշ քնելուն, հենց զնգում էր, անմիջապես վեր էի կենում։ Եթե հենց զանգի հետ վեր չկենամ, մտածեմ՝ մի 5 րոպեից վեր կկենամ, հետո դժվար կլինի։ Իսկ հենց զանգի հետ վեր կենալուց շատ հեշտ էի արթնանում։ Առավոտ շուտ էլ հեծանիվ քշելուց հետո քնի կարիք չէի ունենում։ 
Հ.Գ. Թարգեցի  :Sad:  Աքիլլեսյան գարշապարս ցավում ա, իսկ դրա դեպքում ասում են հեծանիվ քշել չի կարելի։

Հ.Հ.Գ. Բյուր, հեռախոսդ դիր ափսեի մեջ, ու մեջն էլ գդալ դիր։ Էդ հեռախոսով-գդալով ափսեն էլ քեզնից նենց հեռավորության վրա դիր, որ ձեռքդ չհասնի ու վեր կենաս տեղիցդ։ Զարթուցիչն էլ անպայման վիբրացիայով մի բան։

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

Ես արդեն մի քանի ամիս կլինի օրս սկսում եմ snooze-ի հետ մի քանի ժամ պատերազմելով ու արդյունքում շատ ավելի ուշ ու հոգնած եմ արթնանում: Ինձ թվում ա պիտի էդ snooze-ը վերացնել:

----------

Alphaone (18.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ընդհանրապես շատ ուշ եմ քնում (2-ը մեր համար քնի նորմալ ժամ ա)։ 
> Մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ որոշել էի առավոտ շուտ զարթնել, հեծանիվ քշելու համար (քանի որ օրվա մյուս ժամերին պուճուրս չի թողնում, իսկ էդ ժամին քնած ա)։ Ժամը 7-ին զարթուցիչը դնում էի ու չնայած ուշ քնելուն, հենց զնգում էր, անմիջապես վեր էի կենում։ Եթե հենց զանգի հետ վեր չկենամ, մտածեմ՝ մի 5 րոպեից վեր կկենամ, հետո դժվար կլինի։ Իսկ հենց զանգի հետ վեր կենալուց շատ հեշտ էի արթնանում։ Առավոտ շուտ էլ հեծանիվ քշելուց հետո քնի կարիք չէի ունենում։ 
> Հ.Գ. Թարգեցի  Աքիլլեսյան գարշապարս ցավում ա, իսկ դրա դեպքում ասում են հեծանիվ քշել չի կարելի։
> 
> Հ.Հ.Գ. Բյուր, հեռախոսդ դիր ափսեի մեջ, ու մեջն էլ գդալ դիր։ Էդ հեռախոսով-գդալով ափսեն էլ քեզնից նենց հեռավորության վրա դիր, որ ձեռքդ չհասնի ու վեր կենաս տեղիցդ։ Զարթուցիչն էլ անպայման վիբրացիայով մի բան։


Էդ հեռու դնելն էլ եմ փորձել: Վեր եմ կենում, բերում մոտս, սնուզը սեղմում ու նորից պառկում: Ու հա, վիբրացիա էլ կա: Մտածում եմ՝ զարթուցչիս ձայնը փոխեմ, տեղը ռադիո կամ երաժշտություն դնեմ:




> Ես արդեն մի քանի ամիս կլինի օրս սկսում եմ snooze-ի հետ մի քանի ժամ պատերազմելով ու արդյունքում շատ ավելի ուշ ու հոգնած եմ արթնանում: Ինձ թվում ա պիտի էդ snooze-ը վերացնել:


Հա, իսկականից, դա մարդկության հայտնաբերած ամենասխալ բաներից մեկն ա:

----------

Alphaone (18.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, քո դեպքը հեշտ ա, բուդիլնիկի ձենը դիր Պարույր Սևակի բանաստեղծությունների ասմունք: Վիզս կտրեմ, թե քնած մնաս  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (18.08.2015), GriFFin (18.08.2015), Հայկօ (18.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քո դեպքը հեշտ ա, բուդիլնիկի ձենը դիր Պարույր Սևակի բանաստեղծությունների ասմունք: Վիզս կտրեմ, թե քնած մնաս


Բա որ բուձիլնիկը տամ-ջարդե՞մ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (18.08.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ինձ գիտես ինչն էր օգնում, Բյուր, միշտ չէ, բայց հաճախ։
Աշխատում էի շատ համով քաղցրավենիք տանն  ունենալ, բուդոյով զարթնում էի ու սկսում էի մտածել արոմատնի սուրճի ու էդ քաղցրի մասին։ Տենց մի քիչ մտածում էի՝ անտանելի էր դառնում առանց սուրճ ու տործիկ պառկելը, թռնում էի կոֆե սարքելու  :Jpit: 
Հիմա դե ուրիշ մոմենտ ա, շատ ա հեշտացել զարթնելը։
Ուզում ե՞ս Լուսեին Ֆեդեքս անեմ մոտդ։ Նենց զարթնես, քեֆդ գա։

----------

Cassiopeia (17.08.2015), matlev (17.08.2015), Srtik (17.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ գիտես ինչն էր օգնում, Բյուր, միշտ չէ, բայց հաճախ։
> Աշխատում էի շատ համով քաղցրավենիք տանն  ունենալ, բուդոյով զարթնում էի ու սկսում էի մտածել արոմատնի սուրճի ու էդ քաղցրի մասին։ Տենց մի քիչ մտածում էի՝ անտանելի էր դառնում առանց սուրճ ու տործիկ պառկելը, թռնում էի կոֆե սարքելու 
> Հիմա դե ուրիշ մոմենտ ա, շատ ա հեշտացել զարթնելը։
> Ուզում ե՞ս Լուսեին Ֆեդեքս անեմ մոտդ։ Նենց զարթնես, քեֆդ գա։


Գալ, ես քաղցրի հետ պրոբլեմ ունեմ  :Jpit:  Հիմնականում չեմ ուտում, մենակ երբեմն բզիկ ա լինում, ուզում եմ, ու վերջ: Բայց էդ ուտելիքի պահը լավ միտք ա: Կարելի ա նախաճաշս փոխել, նենց բան սարքել, որ իրոք սիրում եմ ուտել: Թե չէ արդեն մի տարուց ավել ա նույն բանն եմ ուտում, ռուտին ա դառել: 
Լուսեն տանտիրոջս կհասնի՞:  :Jpit:  Նա վեցին զարթնում ա, դմփդմփացնելով քայլում ա, սաղ տունը դղրդում ա, հեչ վեջս չի  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Արթնանում եմ ամեն օր ժամը 5:15
Առաջ զարթուցիչ էր պետք, հիմա արդեն չէ. ամեն օր էդ նույն ժամին աչքերս բացվում են՝ անկախ նրանից, թե երբ եմ քնել:

Կարծում եմ, շուտ արթնանալու համար պիտի օրգանիզմը գցել էդ ռիթմի մեջ. սկզբում ստիպողաբար՝ զարթուցիչներով, հետո արդեն ինքնիրեն կստացվի, քանի որ «ներքին ժամացույցը» կմիանա:
Էնպես չի, որ ես ամբողջ կյանքում 5:15 եմ զարթնել. ամեն ինչ սովորելու վրա է:

----------

Զաքար (18.08.2015), Ուլուանա (17.08.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, ես քաղցրի հետ պրոբլեմ ունեմ  Հիմնականում չեմ ուտում, մենակ երբեմն բզիկ ա լինում, ուզում եմ, ու վերջ: Բայց էդ ուտելիքի պահը լավ միտք ա: Կարելի ա նախաճաշս փոխել, նենց բան սարքել, որ իրոք սիրում եմ ուտել: Թե չէ արդեն մի տարուց ավել ա նույն բանն եմ ուտում, ռուտին ա դառել: 
> Լուսեն տանտիրոջս կհասնի՞:  Նա վեցին զարթնում ա, դմփդմփացնելով քայլում ա, սաղ տունը դղրդում ա, հեչ վեջս չի


Բայց ասենք էդ ընթացքում տանտերդ մատը չի մտցնում քիթդ չէ՞, կամ փակ աչքերդ կմճտում, չոչ անում վրովդ ու մի շարք մնանատիպ գործունեություն ծավալում՝ ձայնային անխափան ուղեկցությամբ։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.08.2015), Ուլուանա (17.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արթնանում եմ ամեն օր ժամը 5:15
> Առաջ զարթուցիչ էր պետք, հիմա արդեն չէ. ամեն օր էդ նույն ժամին աչքերս բացվում են՝ անկախ նրանից, թե երբ եմ քնել:
> 
> Կարծում եմ, շուտ արթնանալու համար պիտի օրգանիզմը գցել էդ ռիթմի մեջ. սկզբում ստիպողաբար՝ զարթուցիչներով, հետո արդեն ինքնիրեն կստացվի, քանի որ «ներքին ժամացույցը» կմիանա:
> Էնպես չի, որ ես ամբողջ կյանքում 5:15 եմ զարթնել. ամեն ինչ սովորելու վրա է:


Ռիփ, հա, էլի որ սովորելու վրա ա: Բայց էդ սովորելն ա պետք, ինչը հեչ չի ստացվում: 




> Բայց ասենք էդ ընթացքում տանտերդ մատը չի մտցնում քիթդ չէ՞, կամ փակ աչքերդ կմճտում, չոչ անում վրովդ ու մի շարք մնանատիպ գործունեություն ծավալում՝ ձայնային անխափան ուղեկցությամբ։


Աաաա, նա որ չոչ անի վրաս, ես կարող ա խեղդվեմ  :LOL:  Էլ ի՞նչ արթնանալու մասին ա խոսքը

----------

Cassiopeia (17.08.2015), Աթեիստ (17.08.2015)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, հա, էլի որ սովորելու վրա ա: Բայց էդ սովորելն ա պետք, ինչը հեչ չի ստացվում:


Իսկ կոնկրետ ի՞նչը չի ստացվում: 
Ասենք՝ եթե ամեն օր ստիպված լինեիր շատ շուտ ժամի աշխատավայրում լինել, չէի՞ր լինելու:
Մի երկու շաբաթ տանջվում ես զարթուցիչով, հետո ավելի հեշտ է լինում: Ինչ խնդիր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ կոնկրետ ի՞նչը չի ստացվում: 
> Ասենք՝ եթե ամեն օր ստիպված լինեիր շատ շուտ ժամի աշխատավայրում լինել, չէի՞ր լինելու:
> Մի երկու շաբաթ տանջվում ես զարթուցիչով, հետո ավելի հեշտ է լինում: Ինչ խնդիր:


Եթե ստիպված լինեի, կստացվեր: Բայց ես Դանիայում եմ, հետևաբար՝ ինքս եմ որոշում որ ժամից որ ժամն աշխատեմ, հետևաբար՝ քնելուց առաջ կարամ որոշեմ, որ հաջորդ օրն իննից հինգն եմ աշխատելու, իսկ առավոտյան սարքել տասնմեկից յոթը:

----------


## Շինարար

Ես զարթուցիչից մի հինգ-տասը րոպե շուտ եմ զարթնում սովորաբար, հաճախ՝ վեր թռնելով: Ու կապ չունի, երբ եմ քնել: Դե հիմնականում զարթուցիչ չեմ էլ կիրառում, որովհետև ես եմ իմ գրաֆիկի տերը երևի էնպես, ոնց Բյուրը, բայց անհրաժեշտության դեպքում հանուն զգուշության միանգամից երեք տարբեր ժամերի վրա՝ 10-10 րոպե ընդմիջմամբ, միացնում եմ, բայց դուրս ա գալիս, որ պետք չի: 

Ինձ թվում ա՝ չարժե կոֆեինով պայմանավորել արթնանալը, ես տեսել եմ մեկին (ինքը հեչ սկի էլ ակումբից չի) ոնց ա առավոտը հիպնոսացած շուրջը ոչինչ չնկատելով ուղղությունը դեպի սուրճ ընթանում: Մի օր, երկու օր չխմես (կոնկրետ արթնանալիս հետո նկատի ունեմ, էնպես հավեսի համար՝ ուրիշ), երրորդ օրը կնկատես, որ դա ոչինչ չի փոխում ու առանց դրա էլ ես քեզ լրիվ նորմալ զգում, գուցե ավելի լավ: Ես մոլի սուրճ խմողից դարձել եմ ուղղակի հազարից մեկ հանուն ընկերակցության սուրճ խմողի, ու զգում եմ, որ ինձ ավելի թարմ եմ զգում սենց: 


Մեկ էլ էն վերևի ասածս էլ փորձի, երեք տարբեր ժամերի վրա դիր, ու դիր սարսափելի աղմկոտ երաժշտություն, ասենք ես դրել եմ մի լատինաամերիկացի երգիչ կա՝ նոսա, նոսա ա երգում, մի նենց ահավոր գոռում ա, չվերկենալ չկա՝ էն կոֆեման վաղտերս իրոք փրկում էր ինձ:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.08.2015)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Չգիտեմ մյուսների մոտ ոնց է, բայց ես հաշվել եմ, որ անկախ նրանից, թե որ ժամին եմ քնում, զարթնում եմ 7-8 ժամից, լինում են դեպքեր, որ նորից քնում եմ ու էնքան էլ լավ չեմ զգում ինձ օրվա ընթացքում: 
Բյուր, կարող ես հաշվել, թե քո նորման որն է ու էդ հաշվարկով քնել, հաստատ ժամանակին էլ կզարթնես ու քեզ լավ էլ կզգաս:
Հետո էլ կարծում եմ՝ 7-8 ժամն էլ կարելի է կրճատել ամեն օր 5-10 րոպե շուտ վեր կենալով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես զարթուցիչից մի հինգ-տասը րոպե շուտ եմ զարթնում սովորաբար, հաճախ՝ վեր թռնելով: Ու կապ չունի, երբ եմ քնել: Դե հիմնականում զարթուցիչ չեմ էլ կիրառում, որովհետև ես եմ իմ գրաֆիկի տերը երևի էնպես, ոնց Բյուրը, բայց անհրաժեշտության դեպքում հանուն զգուշության միանգամից երեք տարբեր ժամերի վրա՝ 10-10 րոպե ընդմիջմամբ, միացնում եմ, բայց դուրս ա գալիս, որ պետք չի: 
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա՝ չարժե կոֆեինով պայմանավորել արթնանալը, ես տեսել եմ մեկին (ինքը հեչ սկի էլ ակումբից չի) ոնց ա առավոտը հիպնոսացած շուրջը ոչինչ չնկատելով ուղղությունը դեպի սուրճ ընթանում: Մի օր, երկու օր չխմես (կոնկրետ արթնանալիս հետո նկատի ունեմ, էնպես հավեսի համար՝ ուրիշ), երրորդ օրը կնկատես, որ դա ոչինչ չի փոխում ու առանց դրա էլ ես քեզ լրիվ նորմալ զգում, գուցե ավելի լավ: Ես մոլի սուրճ խմողից դարձել եմ ուղղակի հազարից մեկ հանուն ընկերակցության սուրճ խմողի, ու զգում եմ, որ ինձ ավելի թարմ եմ զգում սենց: 
> 
> 
> Մեկ էլ էն վերևի ասածս էլ փորձի, երեք տարբեր ժամերի վրա դիր, ու դիր սարսափելի աղմկոտ երաժշտություն, ասենք ես դրել եմ մի լատինաամերիկացի երգիչ կա՝ նոսա, նոսա ա երգում, մի նենց ահավոր գոռում ա, չվերկենալ չկա՝ էն կոֆեման վաղտերս իրոք փրկում էր ինձ:


Շին, կոֆեին չօգտագործելը չի քննարկվում: Ես բնածին հիպոտոնիկ եմ, ու եթե սուրճ չխմեմ, օրվա ընթացքում ոչ մի վայրկյան չեմ կարա մտավոր աշխատանք անեմ: Տարբեր ժամերն էլ էն չի, որտև որ զնգում ա, մեկ ա սնուզ եմ անում: Բայց կարելի ա փորձել բարձր երաժշտությունը: Մեկ էլ մտածում եմ՝ ձև գտնել լավ երաժշտությամբ ռադիո միացնելու: Որտև էդ դեպքում եթե լավ երգ լինի, ստիպված պիտի վեր կենամ, որ պարզեմ՝ ով ա երգում  :Jpit: 

Հոլանդիայում թեզս գրելիս էի լավ կարողանում արթնանալ. առավոտներն ընկերուհուս էի հանդիպում, սուրճ էինք խմում, շփվում, նոր անցնում գործի: Էստեղ մի երկու անգամ փորձեցի, էն էլ ում հետ փորձել եմ, սաղ սմս են գրում, թե՝ վայ, կներես, ուշանում եմ, կես ժամից, մի ժամից:

Ի դեպ, էդ բուձիլնիկից շուտ զարթնելը ես էլ ունեմ, մանավանդ երբ ստեղ ժամը չորսից լուսանում ա: Ուղղակի ոնց զարթնում եմ, նենց էլ շուռ եմ գալիս, նորից քնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ մյուսների մոտ ոնց է, բայց ես հաշվել եմ, որ անկախ նրանից, թե որ ժամին եմ քնում, զարթնում եմ 7-8 ժամից, լինում են դեպքեր, որ նորից քնում եմ ու էնքան էլ լավ չեմ զգում ինձ օրվա ընթացքում: 
> Բյուր, կարող ես հաշվել, թե քո նորման որն է ու էդ հաշվարկով քնել, հաստատ ժամանակին էլ կզարթնես ու քեզ լավ էլ կզգաս:
> Հետո էլ կարծում եմ՝ 7-8 ժամն էլ կարելի է կրճատել ամեն օր 5-10 րոպե շուտ վեր կենալով:


Հենց էդ ա, որ հաշվել չի լինում, որտև հաշվարկով յոթուկես ժամ քունն ինձ լրիվ հերիք ա: Բայց մեծ տարբերություն ա տալիս, երբ էդ յոթուկեսը ժամը իննի կամ յոթ անց կեսի վրա ա ընկնում:

----------


## Lusina

Բյուր, հենց աշխատող տարբերակ գտնես, գրի էլի թեմայում  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես զարթուցիչից մի հինգ-տասը րոպե շուտ եմ զարթնում սովորաբար, հաճախ՝ վեր թռնելով: Ու կապ չունի, երբ եմ քնել: Դե հիմնականում զարթուցիչ չեմ էլ կիրառում, որովհետև ես եմ իմ գրաֆիկի տերը երևի էնպես, ոնց Բյուրը, բայց անհրաժեշտության դեպքում հանուն զգուշության միանգամից երեք տարբեր ժամերի վրա՝ 10-10 րոպե ընդմիջմամբ, միացնում եմ, բայց դուրս ա գալիս, որ պետք չի: 
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա՝ չարժե կոֆեինով պայմանավորել արթնանալը, ես տեսել եմ մեկին (ինքը հեչ սկի էլ ակումբից չի) ոնց ա առավոտը հիպնոսացած շուրջը ոչինչ չնկատելով ուղղությունը դեպի սուրճ ընթանում: Մի օր, երկու օր չխմես (կոնկրետ արթնանալիս հետո նկատի ունեմ, էնպես հավեսի համար՝ ուրիշ), երրորդ օրը կնկատես, որ դա ոչինչ չի փոխում ու առանց դրա էլ ես քեզ լրիվ նորմալ զգում, գուցե ավելի լավ: Ես մոլի սուրճ խմողից դարձել եմ ուղղակի հազարից մեկ հանուն ընկերակցության սուրճ խմողի, ու զգում եմ, որ ինձ ավելի թարմ եմ զգում սենց: 
> 
> 
> Մեկ էլ էն վերևի ասածս էլ փորձի, երեք տարբեր ժամերի վրա դիր, ու դիր սարսափելի աղմկոտ երաժշտություն, ասենք ես դրել եմ մի լատինաամերիկացի երգիչ կա՝ նոսա, նոսա ա երգում, մի նենց ահավոր գոռում ա, չվերկենալ չկա՝ էն կոֆեման վաղտերս իրոք փրկում էր ինձ:


Սու՛րճ  :Beee:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հենց աշխատող տարբերակ գտնես, գրի էլի թեմայում


Դե դժվարը սովորություն դարձնելն ա: Պետք ա նենց անել, որ ինչ-որ բան մոտիվացնի արթնանալը: Այ էդ ինչ-որ բանը գտնելն ա խնդիրը  :Jpit:

----------

Նարե91 (17.08.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Սու՛րճ


Այ մարդ խմեք, ինչ ասեմ, ասում ա ՝ ես կոֆեինի հետ խնդիրներ չունեմ, ես խնդիրներ ունեմ առանց կոֆեինի :Jpit:

----------

Lusina (17.08.2015), Progart (11.07.2017)

----------


## Lusina

> Դե դժվարը սովորություն դարձնելն ա: Պետք ա նենց անել, որ ինչ-որ բան մոտիվացնի արթնանալը: Այ էդ ինչ-որ բանը գտնելն ա խնդիրը


Եսիմ, իմ դեպքում ինչ մոտիվացիա էլ դնեմ, առավոտ քնելու մոտիվացիան հաղթում ա  :Jpit:  Առավոտ քնաթաթախ վիճակում վերլուծում եմ ու համարյա միշտ ինքս ինձ համոզում եմ, որ դրա խաթեր քնից հելնել չարժե. Ու էդ "դրա"-ն կարար լիներ թե դաս, թե աշխատանք  :Jpit:

----------


## Նարե91

> Դե դժվարը սովորություն դարձնելն ա: Պետք ա նենց անել, որ ինչ-որ բան մոտիվացնի արթնանալը: *Այ էդ ինչ-որ բանը գտնելն ա խնդիրը*


Ռեժիմով աշխատանք գտնել ա պետք:  :Jpit: 

Ինձ մոտ լրիվ հակառակ պրոցեսն ա ընթանում. զարթուցիչիցս շուտ ամեն առավոտ արթնանում եմ, իսկ շաբաթ-կիրակի, որ երբ ուզեմ  կարող եմ արթնանալ, հակառակի պես՝ ժամը 8-ից արթնանում եմ ու քնել չեմ կարողանում ինչքան էլ նախորդ օրը ուշ քնած լինեմ: 
Ուղեղիս երևի ծրագիր ա տված, դրա համար չի ստացվում ուիքենդներին երկար քնել: Կարոտ եմ երկար քնի:  :Sad:

----------

Ուլուանա (17.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եսիմ, իմ դեպքում ինչ մոտիվացիա էլ դնեմ, առավոտ քնելու մոտիվացիան հաղթում ա  Առավոտ քնաթաթախ վիճակում վերլուծում եմ ու համարյա միշտ ինքս ինձ համոզում եմ, որ դրա խաթեր քնից հելնել չարժե. Ու էդ "դրա"-ն կարար լիներ թե դաս, թե աշխատանք


Այ նենց եմ հասկանում՝ ինչ ես ասում  :Jpit:  Հենց դրա համար էլ էս թեման բացել եմ: Պետք ա գտնել նենց բան, որ քաղցր քնից հաճելի լինի  :Jpit:

----------

Lusina (17.08.2015), Աթեիստ (17.08.2015)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Դե դժվարը սովորություն դարձնելն ա: Պետք ա նենց անել, որ ինչ-որ բան մոտիվացնի արթնանալը: Այ էդ ինչ-որ բանը գտնելն ա խնդիրը


Բյուր, եթե մոտիվացիան կա, էդ գործի 90 տոկոսն ա, բայց շատ դժվար ա տենց մոտիվացում գտնել: Ուղղակի պետք ա հետևել, թե որ դեպքում ես լավ քնում, ինչ ես անում քնելուց առաջ: 
Ես քնելուց 3 ժամ առաջ բան չեմ ուտում, քնելուց առաջ երկու բաժակ ջուր եմ խմում, մեկ էլ ավելի հաճելի ա քունս լինում, եթե երկու ժամ կոմպի/հեռախոսի չեմ մոտենում:
Սովորություն դարձնելու համար նախ պետք ա ինչ-որ կերպ սկսել վեր կենալ, իսկ դա շատ դժվար ա: Մի պահ դրանից սթրեսային վիճակների մեջ էի ընկնում, էնքան դժվար էի վեր կենում, որ մտածում էի՝ եթե սենց պիտի լինի, ինձ պետք չի: Հետո ուշադիր եղա որ դեպքում ոնց եմ քնում, երբ եմ զարթնում ու ոնց եմ ինձ զգում զարթնելիս, հիմա կարելի ա ասել կառավարում եմ իմ քունը ու սթրեսային վիճակներ չկան:

----------


## GriFFin

Բյուր, ես 10-10 րոպե հետ գցող մեթոդով եմ արել: Ահագին կրճատել եմ ու սկսել եմ շուտ արթնանալ: Անգամ հերթապահությունից հետո եմ նույն ժամին արթնանաում: Եթե ուզում ես՝ կասեմ, չնայած ինձ թվում ա, որ դու կիմանաս էս: Ի դեպ Խաչատրյան Սամսոնին գիտե՞ս, կարելի ա իրանից էլ ճշտել, մարդը ահագին մասնագիտացել ա էս հարցում:
Հ.Գ. Ընդհանրապես կապ չունի քնի քանակը կապ ունի որակը: Մի քանի տեղ հանդիպեցի էդ 7-8 ժամ կոչվածը: Էդ թիվը միջին ա ու պարտադիր չի, որ մարդիկ դրան հարմարվեն:

----------

Cassiopeia (18.08.2015), Աթեիստ (18.08.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բյուր, հեսա որ սմարթֆոնդ հասավ քեզ, մեջը ճիշտ բուձիլնիկ ես գցում, որ օրինակ քո ուզած ժամին միանում ա, բայց անջատվելու համար պահանջում ա մաթեմատիկական խնդիր լուծել։ Պտի արթնանաս, դա լուծես, հաշվես, արդյունքը գրես, նոր անջատվի։

----------

Cassiopeia (18.08.2015), Շինարար (18.08.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

> Բյուր, հեսա որ սմարթֆոնդ հասավ քեզ, մեջը ճիշտ բուձիլնիկ ես գցում, որ օրինակ քո ուզած ժամին միանում ա, բայց անջատվելու համար պահանջում ա մաթեմատիկական խնդիր լուծել։ Պտի արթնանաս, դա լուծես, հաշվես, արդյունքը գրես, նոր անջատվի։


Ահավոր բան ա։ Մարտկոցը հեռախոսի հանում էի, որ քնեմ։

----------

Շինարար (18.08.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես որ, առանց իսկականից լուրջ պատճառի, շուտ եմ արթնանում, սաղ օրս կորած ա, որտև ամբողջ օրը քունս տանում ա։
Ինստիտուտ ընդունվելուց առաջ որ պարապում էինք մամաս շուտ էր արթնացնում, «որ թարմ գլխով պարապեմ»։ Տենց պարապածս բանի պետք չէր։

Դրա համար ...

----------

GriFFin (18.08.2015), kitty (18.08.2015), Mr. Annoying (27.08.2016), soultaker (18.08.2015)

----------


## soultaker

Ամեն մարդ իր յուրահատուկ ռիթմը ունի կապված շուտ/ուշ զարթնելու հետ, ես մարդիկ գիտեմ որ պնդում են որ ավելի թարմ ու առույգ են զգում առավոտյան, չնայած ես դա պատկերացնել անգամ չեմ կարող: Ու եթե շուտ արթնանալու կոնկրետ պատճառ չկա, չեմ հասկանում թե ինչու պետք է մարդ ինքն իրեն ստիպի փոխել իր բնական ռիթմը: Օրինակ ես ինչ ժամի էլ արթնանամ, առավոտյան ոչինչ չեմ կարողանում անել, իսկ օրվա վերջում զգում եմ շատ առույգ ու կենտրոնացած:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.08.2015)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Սրանից է պետք  :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Ահավոր բան ա։ Մարտկոցը հեռախոսի հանում էի, որ քնեմ։


Իմ մոտ ավելի վատ ա՝  լրիվ արթնանում եմ,  լուծում,  անջատում,  հանգիստ քնում: 
Բարև ձեզ,  ես Ռուբենն եմ և ես այսօր մի անգամ եմ սնուզ արել:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (18.08.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

> Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք: Շուտ արթնանալու ի՞նչ գաղտնիքներ ունեք: Ասեմ, որ շուտ եմ քնում, էնպես որ դա խնդիր չի:


Բյուր, կարծում եմ կիմանաս, որ մարդու ենթագիտակցությունը լսում է իրեն։ Քնելուց առաջ մտքիդ մեջ ասա կամ ուղղակի ցանկացիր, որ առավոտյան կոնկրետ ժամի արթնանաս։ Եթե ոչ առաջին անգամից ապա գոնե մեկ-երկու անգամից հետո կստանաս արդյունք. ենթագիտակցությունդ կարթնացնի քեզ։ Հենց արթնանաում ես գնա սառը ջրով լվացվելու ու եթե հնարավոր է փորձիր տանից դուրս գալ (գոնե սկզբնականի համար):

----------

Ուլուանա (18.08.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սրանից է պետք


Էս ինչ ուժըս էր. սրանից մարդու սիրտ կարող ա ճաքի... Նույնիսկ քնից ուղղակի թափով վեր կենալուց ա մարդու սիրտը վատանում, էլ ուր մնաց սենց վայրենությունից հետո։ Արդեն պատկերացրի, թե, օրինակ, ԱՄՆ–ում, ինչքան մարդ սրան դատի կտար սրտաճաք լինելու կամ ջարդուխուրդ լինելու համար  :LOL: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բյուր, կարծում եմ կիմանաս, որ մարդու ենթագիտակցությունը լսում է իրեն։ Քնելուց առաջ մտքիդ մեջ ասա կամ ուղղակի ցանկացիր, որ առավոտյան կոնկրետ ժամի արթնանաս։ Եթե ոչ առաջին անգամից ապա գոնե մեկ-երկու անգամից հետո կստանաս արդյունք. ենթագիտակցությունդ կարթնացնի քեզ։ Հենց արթնանաում ես գնա սառը ջրով լվացվելու ու եթե հնարավոր է փորձիր տանից դուրս գալ (գոնե սկզբնականի համար):


Ճիշտ ա, ես տենց ներքին զարթուցիչ ունեի մի ժամանակ։ Հետո փչացավ  :LOL: ։ Ուղղակի զարթուցիչի կարիք չունեմ վաղուց, թե չէ՝ որ պետք լինի, կարելի ա մտածել վերանորոգելու մասին։ Ժամանակին զարթուցիչ դրել եմ չորսին, հինգին կամ մաքսիմում վեցին արթնանալու համար։ 

Շուտ արթնանալու խնդիր չեմ ունեցել երբեք. երբ էլ քնեմ, մոտավորապես նույն ժամին արթնանում եմ, հիմնականում՝ յոթի կողմերը։ Նույնիսկ եթե հինգին քնեմ, էլի էդ ժամին կարթնանամ  :Jpit: ։ Ուզենամ էլ, չեմ կարողանում ուշ արթնանալ։ Ուշ քնելու դեպքում կարող ա ամբողջ օրը քնկոտ ու բժժած լինեմ, բայց, մեկ ա, սպանեն, առավոտյան քնել չեմ կարող։ Ու, ճիշտն ասած, դժգոհ չեմ դրանից հեչ. օրգանիզմս ճիշտ ա գործում ու փորձում ա ինձ էլ ճիշտ ուղու վրա դնել՝ ցույց տալով, որ ինքը չի պատրաստվում իմ անկարգությանը հարմարվելով՝ ինձ առավոտյան (քնելու համար չնախատեսված ժամանակ) քնելու հնարավորություն տալ։ Ուզում եմ լիարժեք քնած լինել՝ թող շուտ պառկեմ քնելու, վերջ։ Իրա հետ բանակցություններ չեն անցնում  :Jpit: ։

Ինչ խոսք, իմ բախտը բերել ա էս հարցում։ Բայց ընդհանրապես լրիվ համաձայն եմ Արէայի ու ivy–ի հետ, որ սովորելու վրա ա. մեկ, երկու, ու ռեժիմի մեջ կընկնես,արդեն նորմա կդառնա շուտ արթնանալը։

----------

Արէա (18.08.2015), Զաքար (18.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես 10-10 րոպե հետ գցող մեթոդով եմ արել: Ահագին կրճատել եմ ու սկսել եմ շուտ արթնանալ: Անգամ հերթապահությունից հետո եմ նույն ժամին արթնանաում: Եթե ուզում ես՝ կասեմ, չնայած ինձ թվում ա, որ դու կիմանաս էս: Ի դեպ Խաչատրյան Սամսոնին գիտե՞ս, կարելի ա իրանից էլ ճշտել, մարդը ահագին մասնագիտացել ա էս հարցում:
> Հ.Գ. Ընդհանրապես կապ չունի քնի քանակը կապ ունի որակը: Մի քանի տեղ հանդիպեցի էդ 7-8 ժամ կոչվածը: Էդ թիվը միջին ա ու պարտադիր չի, որ մարդիկ դրան հարմարվեն:


Մի հատ ասա էդ մեթոդը: Էդ ո՞րն ա: Ամեն օր տասը րոպե ավելի շու՞տ արթնանալ: 
Հա, քնի որակի պահով համաձայն եմ, բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ ես ահագին լավ եմ քնում, որտև եթե նույնիսկ տփելով ինձ քնից հանում եմ, օրվա ընթացքում առույգ եմ լինում: Ու մեկ էլ որ ասում են՝ ֆիզիկական աշխատանք, բլա-բլա-բլա, որ օրը երեկոյան յոգա եմ անում, դրա հաջորդ առավոտն ավելի մեծ տանջանք ա լինում արթնանալը:




> Բյուր, հեսա որ սմարթֆոնդ հասավ քեզ, մեջը ճիշտ բուձիլնիկ ես գցում, որ օրինակ քո ուզած ժամին միանում ա, բայց անջատվելու համար պահանջում ա մաթեմատիկական խնդիր լուծել։ Պտի արթնանաս, դա լուծես, հաշվես, արդյունքը գրես, նոր անջատվի։


Հա, սուս, սաղ հույսս սմարթֆոնն ա, էն էլ էն ա, չեն բերում, ասում են՝ հասցեդ սխալ ա: Թե չէ որ բերեն, հանուն իմ շուտ արթնանալու Մանուն շուտ ա արթնանալու ու ինձ մեսիջ գրի  :Jpit:  
Բա որ մաթեմատիկական խնդիրը շա՞տ բարդ լինի:




> Ամեն մարդ իր յուրահատուկ ռիթմը ունի կապված շուտ/ուշ զարթնելու հետ, ես մարդիկ գիտեմ որ պնդում են որ ավելի թարմ ու առույգ են զգում առավոտյան, չնայած ես դա պատկերացնել անգամ չեմ կարող: Ու եթե շուտ արթնանալու կոնկրետ պատճառ չկա, չեմ հասկանում թե ինչու պետք է մարդ ինքն իրեն ստիպի փոխել իր բնական ռիթմը: Օրինակ ես ինչ ժամի էլ արթնանամ, առավոտյան ոչինչ չեմ կարողանում անել, իսկ օրվա վերջում զգում եմ շատ առույգ ու կենտրոնացած:


Բան չունեմ ասելու, կա տենց բան: Ես էլ նույնիսկ շուտ արթնանալու դեպքում մինչև ժամը տասը ճըտ էղած եմ: Բայց կարելի ա էդ առավոտյան ժամանակն օգտագործել որոշ բաներ անելու համար ու ի վերջո կարելի ա մարմնին նաև սովորացնել:




> Բյուր, կարծում եմ կիմանաս, որ մարդու ենթագիտակցությունը լսում է իրեն։ Քնելուց առաջ մտքիդ մեջ ասա կամ ուղղակի ցանկացիր, որ առավոտյան կոնկրետ ժամի արթնանաս։ Եթե ոչ առաջին անգամից ապա գոնե մեկ-երկու անգամից հետո կստանաս արդյունք. ենթագիտակցությունդ կարթնացնի քեզ։ Հենց արթնանաում ես գնա սառը ջրով լվացվելու ու եթե հնարավոր է փորձիր տանից դուրս գալ (գոնե սկզբնականի համար):


Հահա, Զաքար, էրեկ ամբողջ օրն էի նաստրոյկա տալիս ինձ, որ վսյո, վաղը յոթ անց կես, ոչ մի րոպե ուշ, բուձիլնիկիս ձենը փոխեցի, դրեցի ինձնից հեռու, գիրքը հետաքրքիր տեղում կանգնեցի, որ առավոտն արթնանամ, ուզենամ կարդալ: Էկավ յոթ անց կեսը, բուձիլնիկս ղժժոցը դրեց, վեր կացա, սեղմեցի սնուզ կոճակը, դրեցի կողքս: Ու տենց մինչև ութ անց կես սնուզ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ խոսք, իմ բախտը բերել ա էս հարցում։ Բայց ընդհանրապես լրիվ համաձայն եմ Արէայի ու ivy–ի հետ, որ սովորելու վրա ա. մեկ, երկու, ու ռեժիմի մեջ կընկնես,արդեն նորմա կդառնա շուտ արթնանալը։


Ան, հա, սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ սովորելու վրա ա: Երեք-չորս շաբաթ անում ես մի բան, պայմանական ռեֆլեքս ա դառնում: Բայց սաղ խնդիրն էն ա, որ ուղղակի չի լինում երեք-չորս շաբաթ անել: Տո մի օր չի լինում, ուր մնաց երեք-չորս շաբաթ:

----------


## Շինարար

Բյուր, չեմ ուզում սա խորհուրd տված լինեմ, որովհետև չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով ա լուրջ, բայց իմ փորձից եմ կիսվում, ես որ օրը մի քիչ ալկոհոլ եմ ներս արած լինում, հաջորդ առավոտ վեցին՝ պադյոմ, անխուսափելիորեն, բայց ես շատ հազվադեպ եմ խմում, չգիտեմ՝ եթե դա ռեգուլյար դառնա, ասենք՝ ամեն երեկո մի բաժակ գինի, որքանով կգործի: Բյաց եթե քեզ մեկ-երկու շաբաթ ա պետք, կարաս փորձարկես: Իսկ օրը մի բաժակ գինին կարծեմ օգտակար էլ ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, չեմ ուզում սա խորհուրd տված լինեմ, որովհետև չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով ա լուրջ, բայց իմ փորձից եմ կիսվում, ես որ օրը մի քիչ ալկոհոլ եմ ներս արած լինում, հաջորդ առավոտ վեցին՝ պադյոմ, անխուսափելիորեն, բայց ես շատ հազվադեպ եմ խմում, չգիտեմ՝ եթե դա ռեգուլյար դառնա, ասենք՝ ամեն երեկո մի բաժակ գինի, որքանով կգործի: Բյաց եթե քեզ մեկ-երկու շաբաթ ա պետք, կարաս փորձարկես: Իսկ օրը մի բաժակ գինին կարծեմ օգտակար էլ ա:


Շին, ալկոհոլը քնի թիվ մեկ թշնամին ա: Ալկոհոլի ազդեցության տակ REM քունը նվազում ա, ինչը նշանակում ա քնիդ որակը փչանում ա, ինչը նշանակում ա դու հաջորդ օրն էնքան թարմ չես լինի, ինչքան եթե չխմես: Հակառակը, հենց քունս կարգավորելու համար աշխատում եմ ալկոհոլ չօգտագործել, հատկապես շաբաթվա ընթացքում:

----------


## GriFFin

> Մի հատ ասա էդ մեթոդը: Էդ ո՞րն ա: Ամեն օր տասը րոպե ավելի շու՞տ արթնանալ: 
> Հա, քնի որակի պահով համաձայն եմ, բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ ես ահագին լավ եմ քնում, որտև եթե նույնիսկ տփելով ինձ քնից հանում եմ, օրվա ընթացքում առույգ եմ լինում: Ու մեկ էլ որ ասում են՝ ֆիզիկական աշխատանք, բլա-բլա-բլա, որ օրը երեկոյան յոգա եմ անում, դրա հաջորդ առավոտն ավելի մեծ տանջանք ա լինում արթնանալը:


Հա, ես հետ էի գցում 5-10 րոպե ու 3-4 օր էդ նոր ժամին էի արթնանում ու սենց շարունակ մինչև հասա իմ ուզածին: Բայց նենց ա, որ շաբաթ-կիրակի էլ էի նույն ժամին արթնանում ու կապ չուներ, երբ էի քնում: Էդ առումով դաժան էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, ես հետ էի գցում 5-10 րոպե ու 3-4 օր էդ նոր ժամին էի արթնանում ու սենց շարունակ մինչև հասա իմ ուզածին: Բայց նենց ա, որ շաբաթ-կիրակի էլ էի նույն ժամին արթնանում ու կապ չուներ, երբ էի քնում: Էդ առումով դաժան էր:


Դե իրականում ինձ համար 8:30 արթնանալն արդեն մեծ ձեռքբերում ա, որտև առաջ էդ էլ չէի կարում: Ու մի շաբաթից ավել ա 8:30-ի վրա եմ (դրա համար ա բուձիլնիկս 7:30 դառել, առաջ 8:00 էր): Ուղղակի պետք ա արագ հասցնել գոնե 7:30-ի, որտև հեսա որ աշնանային գիշերահավասարն անցնի, անհնար բան ա դառնալու շուտ արթնանալը, էլ ուր մնաց դա սովորություն սարքելը:

Իսկ շաբաթ-կիրակիներից չեմ վախենում: Սենց թե նենց երկար չեմ քնում շաբաթ-կիրակի:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իմ համար շուտ արթնանալն էդքան մեծ խնդիր չի, ինչքան շուտ արթնանալուց հետո անմիջապես տեղիցս վեր կենալը: Ու հիմա, երբ ֆիքսված գրաֆիկով չեմ ապրում, էնքան ա լինում, որ առավոտ շուտ արթնանալուց հետո ժամերով պառկած եմ մնում՝ գիրք կարդալով, յութուբում վիդեոներ նայելով, ֆբ-ում թրև գալով, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բան չանելով, քան թե տեղիցս վեր կենամ ու օրս սկսեմ:

Իսկ երբ հստակ գրաֆիկով եմ ապրում, նույնիսկ առանց զարթուցիչի ու անկախ նրանից թե երբ եմ քնել, կարողանում եմ ինձ պետք եղած ժամին արթնանալ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է snooze-ին, ասում են, դա ամենավատ հայտնագործություններից մեկն է ու snooze օգտագործելը ավելի վատ է ազդում առողջության ու ինքնազգացողության վրա

----------

GriFFin (18.08.2015), մարդագայլուկ (18.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ համար շուտ արթնանալն էդքան մեծ խնդիր չի, ինչքան շուտ արթնանալուց հետո անմիջապես տեղիցս վեր կենալը: Ու հիմա, երբ ֆիքսված գրաֆիկով չեմ ապրում, էնքան ա լինում, որ առավոտ շուտ արթնանալուց հետո ժամերով պառկած եմ մնում՝ գիրք կարդալով, յութուբում վիդեոներ նայելով, ֆբ-ում թրև գալով, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բան չանելով, քան թե տեղիցս վեր կենամ ու օրս սկսեմ:
> 
> Իսկ երբ հստակ գրաֆիկով եմ ապրում, նույնիսկ առանց զարթուցիչի ու անկախ նրանից թե երբ եմ քնել, կարողանում եմ ինձ պետք եղած ժամին արթնանալ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է snooze-ին, ասում են, դա ամենավատ հայտնագործություններից մեկն է ու snooze օգտագործելը ավելի վատ է ազդում առողջության ու ինքնազգացողության վրա


Ահա, ու քանի որ REM փուլում ա հաջորդ անգամ բուձիլնիկը ղժղժում, սաղ կոշմար երազներդ հիշում ես, արթնանում վատ տրամադրությամբ: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ամեն առավոտ մի հինգ-վեց անգամ բուձիլնիկը լսելու արդյունքում էդ ձենի նկատմամբ լուրջ չես տրամադրվում, ու շատ հեշտ ա լինում հաջորդ առավոտ նորից նույն կնոպկան սեղմելը:  :Angry2:  Էսօր առավոտը որ առաջին անգամ միացավ բուձիլնիկս, մտածում էի՝ սեղմեմ սնուզը, թե առանց դրա մի քիչ էլ քնեմ: Ու կարծեմ մոռացա՝ սեղմել եմ, թե չէ: Հիշեցի մենակ էն ժամանակ, երբ տասը րոպե անց նորից ձենը գցեց:

Ինձ համար արթնանալուց հետո վեր կենալը հեչ խնդիր չի: Այ որ ասում են՝ սովորության հարց ա, դա շատ հեշտ սովորություն եմ սարքել. երբեք կոմպով անկողին չեմ մտնում, նույնիսկ շաբաթ-կիրակի: Գիրքն էլ անկողնում կարդում եմ մենակ քնելուց առաջ: Այ, տնից դուրս գալու խնդիր ունեմ: Արթնանալուց հետո հագնվել, լվացվել, նախաճաշելու համար ինձ քառասուն րոպեն լրիվ հերիք ա, բայց եթե հատուկ պայմանավորվածություն չունեմ, արթնանալուցս մեկուկես ժամ հետո հազիվ եմ տնից դուրս գալիս (ևս մեկ պատճառ, թե ինչու եմ ուզում շուտ արթնանալ): Էս խնդիրը մի ժամանակ ուրիշ կերպ էի լուծել. ուղղակի աշխատանքային օրվա առաջին մեկ-երկու ժամը տնից էի աշխատում: Բայց դե դրա համար աշխատանքային կոմպս ա պետք տանել-բերել, զահլա բան էր:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (18.08.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

> Ինձ համար արթնանալուց հետո վեր կենալը հեչ խնդիր չի:


Բյուր, վեր կենալուց հետո սառը ջրով լվացվիր կամ լոգանք ընդունիր ու կտեսնես քուն փախնելը որն է։     :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, վեր կենալուց հետո սառը ջրով լվացվիր կամ լոգանք ընդունիր ու կտեսնես քուն փախնելը որն է։


Ախր դեմք եք դուք «վեր կենալուց հետո» էս բոլոր առաջարկներով  :Jpit:  Սաղ խնդիրն էդ վեր կենալու մեջ ա: Եթե ես բուձիլնիկի զնգալուց հետո լողարան հասնող լինեի, էլ ինչու՞ էի բողոքելու շուտ արթնանալ չկարողանալուց: Թե չէ միշտ էլ որ վեր եմ կենում, սառը ջրով լվացվում եմ:

----------

Lusina (18.08.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ախր դեմք եք դուք «վեր կենալուց հետո» էս բոլոր առաջարկներով  Սաղ խնդիրն էդ վեր կենալու մեջ ա: Եթե ես բուձիլնիկի զնգալուց հետո լողարան հասնող լինեի, էլ ինչու՞ էի բողոքելու շուտ արթնանալ չկարողանալուց: Թե չէ միշտ էլ որ վեր եմ կենում, սառը ջրով լվացվում եմ:


Ոնց ա երևում, որ խնդիրն իրանց ծանոթ չի ։)

----------

Lusina (18.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց ա երևում, որ խնդիրն իրանց ծանոթ չի ։)


Հա  :Jpit:  Էրնեկ էն մարդկանց, ում ծանոթ չի:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.08.2015)

----------


## Վահե-91

Մարդ չի կարա ուզենա ու չզարթնի

----------


## Chuk

> Մարդ չի կարա ուզենա ու չզարթնի


Ուրեմն ես մարդ չեմ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրեմն ես մարդ չեմ


Ես էլ  :Cray:  Ու էս թեմայում գրող լիքը մարդ էլ: 

Էլիզ, ի դեպ, մերսի, էդ տասը րոպեները ոնց որ աշխատում են: Էսօր արդեն 8:15 եմ արթնացել:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ուրեմն ես մարդ չեմ


Չէր նշանակում, որ մարդ չես: 
Ասենք ո՞նց ա հնարավոր, որ օրինակ բուձիլնիկը միանա, զարթնես, անջատես (իմ կարծիքով եթե բուձիլնիկը անջատում ես, ուրեմն քնած չես) ու նորից շարունակես քնել: Նման բան հնարավոր ա, եթե չուզենաս զարթնել:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէր նշանակում, որ մարդ չես: 
> Ասենք ո՞նց ա հնարավոր, որ օրինակ բուձիլնիկը միանա, զարթնես, անջատես (իմ կարծիքով եթե բուձիլնիկը անջատում ես, ուրեմն քնած չես) ու նորից շարունակես քնել: Նման բան հնարավոր ա, եթե չուզենաս զարթնել:


Էդ պահին, բնականաբար չեմ ուզում։ Ավելին, էդ պահին ամբողջ հոգով-սրտով ուզում եմ քնել ու քնում եմ։ Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ չեմ ուզում էդ բուդիլնիկի ժամին զարթնել։

----------

Lusina (19.08.2015), Աթեիստ (19.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ թվում ա՝ պետք ա նախ սովորել էս սնուզի հախից գալ: Ինքն իրանով պայմանական ռեֆլեքս ա դառել: Բուձիլնիկից առաջ արթնանում եմ, սպասում, որ զնգա, որ անջատեմ, նորից քնեմ: Շատ անդուր բան ա: Սնուզը հորինողին պետք ա նստացնել մարդկությանն անդառնալի վնաս տալու համար:

----------


## Valentina

> Չէր նշանակում, որ մարդ չես: 
> Ասենք ո՞նց ա հնարավոր, որ օրինակ բուձիլնիկը միանա, զարթնես, անջատես (իմ կարծիքով եթե բուձիլնիկը անջատում ես, ուրեմն քնած չես) ու նորից շարունակես քնել: Նման բան հնարավոր ա, եթե չուզենաս զարթնել:


Բուձիլնիկը քնած վիճակում էլ ա հնարավոր անջատել  :Jpit:

----------

Lusina (24.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բարև ձեզ, ես Բյուրն եմ ու էսօր 7:50 եմ արթնացել  :Jpit: 

Էկա կիսվելու գաղտնիքով (ի դեպ, շնորհակալություն էս թեմայի բոլոր գրառումների համար, որովհետև դրանց հիման վրա հասա էս արդյունքին), քանի որ մյուսներին էլ ա էս խնդիրը հուզում:

Ուրեմն ինձ թվում ա սաղս իրար հետ համաձայն ենք, որ շուտ արթնանալու նախապայմանը շուտ քնելն ա, բայց միշտ չի, որ շուտ քնելը երաշխավորում ա շուտ արթնանալը: Դեռ անցյալ գիշեր էլ սովորականի համեմատ մի քիչ ուշ եմ քնել (մի քիչ ասելով՝ իմ ամենաուշի սահմանից քսան րոպե հետո): Ու համեմատաբար շուտ արթնացա, որովհետև բուձիլնիկ չէի լարել: Էս դեպքում ո՛չ քունդ ա հավայի ընդհատվում, որ աչքերդ բացես ու ուզենաս մնալ անկողնում, ո՛չ էն անասուն սնուզն ա համը հանում: Երևի դեռ կշարունակեմ առանց բուձիլնիկի, բուձիլնիկը կպահեմ մենակ խիստ անհրաժեշտության համար (ասենք, երբ ժամը չորսին պետք ա արթնանալ օդանավակայան հասնելու համար):

----------


## Lusina

> Բարև ձեզ, ես Բյուրն եմ ու էսօր* 7:50 եմ արթնացել* 
> 
> Էկա կիսվելու գաղտնիքով (ի դեպ, շնորհակալություն էս թեմայի բոլոր գրառումների համար, որովհետև դրանց հիման վրա հասա էս արդյունքին), քանի որ մյուսներին էլ ա էս խնդիրը հուզում:
> 
> Ուրեմն ինձ թվում ա սաղս իրար հետ համաձայն ենք, որ շուտ արթնանալու նախապայմանը շուտ քնելն ա, բայց միշտ չի, որ շուտ քնելը երաշխավորում ա շուտ արթնանալը: Դեռ անցյալ գիշեր էլ սովորականի համեմատ մի քիչ ուշ եմ քնել (մի քիչ ասելով՝ իմ ամենաուշի սահմանից քսան րոպե հետո): Ու համեմատաբար շուտ արթնացա, որովհետև *բուձիլնիկ չէի լարել*: Էս դեպքում ո՛չ քունդ ա հավայի ընդհատվում, որ աչքերդ բացես ու ուզենաս մնալ անկողնում, ո՛չ էն անասուն սնուզն ա համը հանում: Երևի դեռ կշարունակեմ առանց բուձիլնիկի, բուձիլնիկը կպահեմ մենակ խիստ անհրաժեշտության համար (ասենք, երբ ժամը չորսին պետք ա արթնանալ օդանավակայան հասնելու համար):


Ո՞նց  :Shok: 
Ես իմ կամքով 12-ից շուտ չեմ հելնի հաստատ  :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞նց 
> Ես իմ կամքով 12-ից շուտ չեմ հելնի հաստատ


Փորձի  :Smile:  Սկսի շուտ քնելուց: Հենց շուտ քնելը սովորություն դառնա, որ նույնիսկ աշխարհի ամենահետաքրքիր գիրքը քեզ չկարողանա արթուն պահել, նոր անցի շուտ արթնանալուն առանց բուձիլնիկի: Տենց ա, ես իմ ուղեղի նաստրոյկան նենց եմ փոխել, որ ժամը տասներկուսից հետո քնելուց կարևոր բան չկա:

Էս վերջին մի շաբաթվա մեջ 8:30-ից ուշ չեմ արթնացել, նույնիսկ շաբաթ-կիրակի, իսկ 8:30-ն էլ առաջին երկու օրերին էր մենակ:

----------


## Lusina

> Փորձի  Սկսի շուտ քնելուց: Հենց շուտ քնելը սովորություն դառնա, որ նույնիսկ աշխարհի ամենահետաքրքիր գիրքը քեզ չկարողանա արթուն պահել, նոր անցի շուտ արթնանալուն առանց բուձիլնիկի: Տենց ա, ես իմ ուղեղի նաստրոյկան նենց եմ փոխել, որ ժամը տասներկուսից հետո քնելուց կարևոր բան չկա:
> 
> Էս վերջին մի շաբաթվա մեջ 8:30-ից ուշ չեմ արթնացել, նույնիսկ շաբաթ-կիրակի, իսկ 8:30-ն էլ առաջին երկու օրերին էր մենակ:


Վաղվանից կսկսեմ, էսօր արդեն 12-ն անց ա  :Jpit:  (Համ էլ գիրքս կվերջացնեմ էսօր :Jpit:  )

Հ.Գ. Որ ինձ էլ օգնեց, մաղարիչ եմ անելու  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վաղվանից կսկսեմ, էսօր արդեն 12-ն անց ա  (Համ էլ գիրքս կվերջացնեմ էսօր )
> 
> Հ.Գ. Որ ինձ էլ օգնեց, մաղարիչ եմ անելու


Բայց քեզ մի բան ասեմ: Էդ շուտ քնելը սովորություն սարքելու վրա տարիներով աշխատել եմ  :Jpit:  էլ ինտերնետը բլոկ անող ծրագրեր եմ դրել, էլ քնաբերներ եմ խմել, էլ earplug-ներ եմ դրել:

----------

Lusina (25.08.2015)

----------


## soultaker

Իմ կարծիքով սպորտը և ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունը մեծ նշանակություն ունեն շուտ քնել/արթնանալու հարցում, առանց օրը ակտիվ անցկացնելու օրգանիզմը ուղղակի չի անջատվում 16 ժամ արթուն մնալուց հետո, ու բացի դրանից ես ինձ վրա զգացել եմ որ մարզված ժամանակ քունը ավելի էֆեկտիվ է հանգստացնում ու ավելի քիչ ժամանակ պահանջում, արթնանալն էլ բնականաբար ավելի հեշտ է դառնում:

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, սիստեմատիկ դարձնես, ձևի մասին ձեն հանի:
Ինքս ահավոր եմ արթնանալու հարցում, բայց «առանձահատուկ դեպքերում» ինձնից պարտաճանաչը չկա: Առանց բուձիլնիկի ուզածդ ժամին կզարթնեմ, ինչ պետք ա կանեմ: Բայց երբ ամեն օր ա պետք.... նիխտ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ կարծիքով սպորտը և ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունը մեծ նշանակություն ունեն շուտ քնել/արթնանալու հարցում, առանց օրը ակտիվ անցկացնելու օրգանիզմը ուղղակի չի անջատվում 16 ժամ արթուն մնալուց հետո, ու բացի դրանից ես ինձ վրա զգացել եմ որ մարզված ժամանակ քունը ավելի էֆեկտիվ է հանգստացնում ու ավելի քիչ ժամանակ պահանջում, արթնանալն էլ բնականաբար ավելի հեշտ է դառնում:


Ես էլ էի էդ կարծիքին, բայց որ օրը վազում եմ կամ յոգա անում, դրա հաջորդ առավոտը զարթնելն առանձնահատուկ խնդիր ա լինում: Ահագին մտածեցի, թե ինչու ա տենց, լուծումը գտա. երբ տուն եմ գալիս երեկոյան, շատ թեթև եմ հաց ուտում, որովհետև ուշ ժամ ա լինում՝ քնելուց երկու ժամ առաջ: Սկսեցի ընդամենը տեղը տեղին սպիտակուցներով հարուստ սնունդ ընդունել: Էրեկ թե՛ վազել եմ, թե՛ յոգա եմ արել, իսկ էսօր ժամը յոթին եմ արթնացել:




> Բյուր, սիստեմատիկ դարձնես, ձևի մասին ձեն հանի:
> Ինքս ահավոր եմ արթնանալու հարցում, բայց «առանձահատուկ դեպքերում» ինձնից պարտաճանաչը չկա: Առանց բուձիլնիկի ուզածդ ժամին կզարթնեմ, ինչ պետք ա կանեմ: Բայց երբ ամեն օր ա պետք.... նիխտ


Հա, կասեմ: Սաղ աչքիս սովորություն դարձնելն ա, բայց դե սովորություն դառնում ա եքա կռիվներով:

----------


## Valentina

Լավ մոտեցում ա
Ովքեր հավես չեն անում ամբողջը կարդալ, մոտեցումը հետևյալն է․

1․ Որոշեք թե ամեն օր որ ժամին եք ուզում արթնանալ(մշտական ֆիքսված ժամ)։
2․ Երեկոյան քնեք այն ժամին, երբ իրոք զգում եք քնի կարիքը։

Ու քանի որ միշտ նույն ժամին եք արթնանում, հաջորդ օրը օրգանիզմը ինքն է որոշում ինչքան քնի կարիք կա, ու կախված դրանից դուք շուտ կամ ուշ կքնեք։

Աշխատող տարբերակ ա  :Hi:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ մոտեցում ա
> Ովքեր հավես չեն անում ամբողջը կարդալ, մոտեցումը հետևյալն է․
> 
> 1․ Որոշեք թե ամեն օր որ ժամին եք ուզում արթնանալ(մշտական ֆիքսված ժամ)։
> 2․ Երեկոյան քնեք այն ժամին, երբ իրոք զգում եք քնի կարիքը։
> 
> Ու քանի որ միշտ նույն ժամին եք արթնանում, հաջորդ օրը օրգանիզմը ինքն է որոշում ինչքան քնի կարիք կա, ու կախված դրանից դուք շուտ կամ ուշ կքնեք։
> 
> Աշխատող տարբերակ ա


Իրա ասածը լավ տարբերակ ա, երբ առավոտյան պլաններ ունես: Դպրոցական տարիքում ես էլ էի տենց անում. ամբողջ ամառ ժամը հինգին-վեցին քնելուց հետո սեպտեմբերի մեկին ժամը 8-ին զարթնում էի, ու դրանից հետո սաղ տեղն էր ընկնում: Բայց երբ առավոտյան պարտավորվածություն չունես ու քնես երբ ուզում ես, կզարթնես երբ ուզում ես:

----------


## Valentina

> Իրա ասածը լավ տարբերակ ա, երբ առավոտյան պլաններ ունես: Դպրոցական տարիքում ես էլ էի տենց անում. ամբողջ ամառ ժամը հինգին-վեցին քնելուց հետո սեպտեմբերի մեկին ժամը 8-ին զարթնում էի, ու դրանից հետո սաղ տեղն էր ընկնում: Բայց երբ առավոտյան պարտավորվածություն չունես ու քնես երբ ուզում ես, կզարթնես երբ ուզում ես:


Համաձայն եմ:
Ուղղակի եթե նպատակ ես դրել կարգավորել ռեժիմդ, կամքի ուժը պետք ա միացնես։ Առաջին մի քանի օրն ա դժվար, հետո դառնում ա սովորություն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն եմ:
> Ուղղակի եթե նպատակ ես դրել կարգավորել ռեժիմդ, կամքի ուժը պետք ա միացնես։ Առաջին մի քանի օրն ա դժվար, հետո դառնում ա սովորություն։


Ա դե հերիք ա էլի կամքի ուժից խոսել  :Sad:  Եթե կամքի ուժի հարց լիներ, միանգամից կստացվեր:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.08.2015)

----------


## Valentina

> Ա դե հերիք ա էլի կամքի ուժից խոսել  Եթե կամքի ուժի հարց լիներ, միանգամից կստացվեր:


Բա ինչ անում ա կամքի ուժն ա անում  :Jpit: 
Ու պետք չի բողոքել, գիտեմ որ դու էլ ունես  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա ինչ անում ա կամքի ուժն ա անում 
> Ու պետք չի բողոքել, գիտեմ որ դու էլ ունես


Ես շատ ուժեղ կամքի ուժ ունեմ, բայց եթե առավոտյան կարևոր գործ չունեմ, ու ուզում եմ մնալ անկողնում, ոչինչ, բացարձակապես ոչինչ ինձ չի կարա անկողնուց հանի:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.08.2015)

----------


## Valentina

> Ես շատ ուժեղ կամքի ուժ ունեմ, բայց եթե առավոտյան կարևոր գործ չունեմ, ու ուզում եմ մնալ անկողնում, ոչինչ, բացարձակապես ոչինչ ինձ չի կարա անկողնուց հանի:


Ուրեմն կամքի ուժի հարցը չի։
"Ուզում եմ մնալ անկողնում"-ը արդեն հակասում ա շուտ վեր կենալուն  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրեմն կամքի ուժի հարցը չի։
> "Ուզում եմ մնալ անկողնում"-ը արդեն հակասում ա շուտ վեր կենալուն


Բա քանի էջ էդ ենք խոսում էս թեմայում, որ նախորդ օրը որոշում ես՝ վսյո, վաղը շուտ եմ վեր կենալու, գալիս ա առավոտը, ու՞ր ա թե շուտ ես վեր կենում, մնում ես անկողնում:

----------


## Valentina

> Բա քանի էջ էդ ենք խոսում էս թեմայում, որ նախորդ օրը որոշում ես՝ վսյո, վաղը շուտ եմ վեր կենալու, գալիս ա առավոտը, ու՞ր ա թե շուտ ես վեր կենում, մնում ես անկողնում:


Ըհն, տեսնում ես, նորից եկանք կամքի ուժին  :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (25.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըհն, տեսնում ես, նորից եկանք կամքի ուժին


Ասում եմ՝ կամքի ուժը ստեղ կապ չունի կամ էլ էս թեմայում գրող մարդիկ առավոտյան հենց էդ պահին կամքի ուժ հեչ չեն ունենում:

----------


## Valentina

Հա, կան մարդիկ, ում համար առավոտյան արթնանալը պրոբլեմ չի։ Առավոտյան անկողնուց վեր կենալու համար մարդու մեջ պայքար ա գնում, ու որոշակի ջանքեր  են դա հաղթահարելու համար։ Ուղղակի պետք ա հստակեցնել իրոք մարդ ուզում ա շուտ արթնանալ ու ինչ ա պատրաստ անել դրա համար։

----------

Gayl (25.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, կան մարդիկ, ում համար առավոտյան արթնանալը պրոբլեմ չի։ Առավոտյան անկողնուց վեր կենալու համար մարդու մեջ պայքար ա գնում, ու որոշակի ջանքեր  են դա հաղթահարելու համար։ Ուղղակի պետք ա հստակեցնել իրոք մարդ ուզում ա շուտ արթնանալ ու ինչ ա պատրաստ անել դրա համար։


Ասենք եթե մեկն ինձ ասի, որ ես իրոք չեմ ուզում շուտ արթնանալ, դրա համար չեմ կարողանում, ես կարող ա չագուչով խփեմ իրա գլխին, որովհետև մենակ ես գիտեմ, թե քանի տարի եմ կռիվ տալիս շուտ արթնանալու համար: Ուղղակի պետք ա ճիշտ մեթոդը գտնել: Էս ա, բուձիլնիկ օգտագործելը թարգելը շատ լավ աշխատեց ինձ համար: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքան սենց կձգեմ, բայց սենց բան դեռ չէր եղել, որ անգամ շաբաթ-կիրակի շուտ արթնանամ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ասում եմ՝ կամքի ուժը ստեղ կապ չունի կամ էլ էս թեմայում գրող մարդիկ առավոտյան հենց էդ պահին կամքի ուժ հեչ չեն ունենում:


Բա ինչը կապ ունի՞ :Shok: 
Հաճելիա առավոտյան տեղերի մեջ թավալ գալը, իսկ եթե քեզ չես կարողանում զրկես էտ հաճույքից ուրեմն խոսքը հենց կամքի ուժի մասին է...

----------

Valentina (26.08.2015)

----------


## Valentina

> Ասենք եթե մեկն ինձ ասի, որ ես իրոք չեմ ուզում շուտ արթնանալ, դրա համար չեմ կարողանում, ես կարող ա չագուչով խփեմ իրա գլխին, որովհետև մենակ ես գիտեմ, թե քանի տարի եմ կռիվ տալիս շուտ արթնանալու համար: Ուղղակի պետք ա ճիշտ մեթոդը գտնել: Էս ա, բուձիլնիկ օգտագործելը թարգելը շատ լավ աշխատեց ինձ համար: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքան սենց կձգեմ, բայց սենց բան դեռ չէր եղել, որ անգամ շաբաթ-կիրակի շուտ արթնանամ:


Չագուչով հարցեր չեն լուծվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ասենք եթե մեկն ինձ ասի, որ ես իրոք չեմ ուզում շուտ արթնանալ, դրա համար չեմ կարողանում, ես կարող ա չագուչով խփեմ իրա գլխին


Բյուր, կրակ ես դու այ, թեման բացել ես, ով ինչ խորհուրդ տալիս ա՝ չաքուչով սպառնում ես :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, կրակ ես դու այ, թեման բացել ես, ով ինչ խորհուրդ տալիս ա՝ չաքուչով սպառնում ես


Շին, որտև դրել սաղ կամքի ուժից ու իսկապես արթնանալ ցանկանալուց են խոսում  :Jpit:  Համ էլ սաղին չեմ սպառնացել: Նայի, քանի խորհրդի հետևել եմ, արդյունքն էլ էրևում ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, որտև դրել սաղ կամքի ուժից ու իսկապես արթնանալ ցանկանալուց են խոսում  Համ էլ սաղին չեմ սպառնացել: Նայի, քանի խորհրդի հետևել եմ, արդյունքն էլ էրևում ա


Հա, պատկերացնում եմ, տհաճ բան ա, երբ մի հարցում խորհուրդ ես խնդրում, ասում են՝ կամքի ուժ  :LOL:  Բայց դե ախր շատ տարածված խորհուրդ ա, որ մեկը մի բան ա հարցնում, չգիտես ինչ ասես, ասա՝ կամքի ուժ :LOL:  Մի խոսքով՝ որ թեման բացում ես, պիտի իմանաս, որ խորհուրդների 75 տոկոսը էդ մասին ա լինելու:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.08.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Իմ կամքն էնքան ուժեղ ա, որ Բրյուս Լիին կարատեով կրում ա, բայց մեկ ա առավոտները չեմ կարում զարթնել  :Jpit: 

Բացի ուժից կամքս ունի հավատ, սեր, քնքշություն, ագրեսիվություն, հումոր, դառը փորձ ու ուրիշ բաներ, բայց մեկ ա չեմ կարողանում առավոտները զարթնել  :Sad: 

Աչքիս ես չեմ ուզում առավոտները զարթնել, երազում եմ չզարթնելու մասին, ու էնքան անկամ եմ, որ չի ստացվում  :Cray: 



Շին ջան, ինչքան էլ հասկանալի լինի, որ շատերը տենց բաներ են գրելու, մեկ ա էդ խնդալու ա  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.08.2015), Շինարար (25.08.2015)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Նվերների տարբերակներ էի փնտրում, պատահաբար սա աչքովս ընկավ: Բուձիլնիկ է, որին եթե սնուզ անես, կփախնի, սենյակում մի տեղ կթաքնվի: Ստիպված պիտի տեղիցդ վեր կենաս, որ անջատես  :Smile: 
https://www.hardtofind.com.au/4507_nanda-clocky

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նվերների տարբերակներ էի փնտրում, պատահաբար սա աչքովս ընկավ: Բուձիլնիկ է, որին եթե սնուզ անես, կփախնի, սենյակում մի տեղ կթաքնվի: Ստիպված պիտի տեղիցդ վեր կենաս, որ անջատես 
> https://www.hardtofind.com.au/4507_nanda-clocky


Լավն էր  :Jpit:  Բայց նորից. շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ իմ պես մարդիկ վեր կկենան, կգտնեն, կանջատեն ու նորից կպառկեն  :Jpit: 

Էկա ափդեյթ անելու համ էլ: Հեսա թեմա եմ բացելու՝ ինչպես ուշ արթնանալ: Ուրեմն էս ամբողջ ընթացքում առան բուձիլնիկի շուտ արթնանալու արդյունքում սկսել եմ ահավոր հոգնել: Դե ամեն գիշեր չի, որ լավ եմ քնում, իսկ էդ վատ քնի տեղն էլ չեմ հանում: Էսօր առավոտն ասեցի՝ գոնե մինչև 8:30 քնեմ: Մինչև 8:30 ուղղակի պառկած մնացի, ոչ մի քնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկա ափդեյթելու  :Jpit:  Երկու շաբաթ շարունակ իմ սիրուն առավոտը 8:30 և ավելի շուտը լրիվ ջուրն ընկավ էրեկվանից սկսած, երբ աչքերս բացեցի, ու պատուհանից դուրս ամպեր էին: Պլյուս մի քիչ էլ վատ քնել, ու անգամ հագնվելուց հետո հետ ես գնում, նորից պառկում ես: Էսօր արդեն երկրորդ օրն ա, որ չեմ կարողանում արթնանալ  :Cray:  Պետք ա ամպերի դեմ մի բան անել:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ես էլ  Ու էս թեմայում գրող լիքը մարդ էլ: 
> 
> Էլիզ, ի դեպ, մերսի, էդ տասը րոպեները ոնց որ աշխատում են: Էսօր արդեն 8:15 եմ արթնացել:


Ինքը լավ մեթոդ ա։ Երկար ու ջանջալ ա, բայց լավն ա))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինքը լավ մեթոդ ա։ Երկար ու ջանջալ ա, բայց լավն ա))


Հա, երկարին դեմ չեմ: Ըստ էության, սկսել եմ ամեն օր 7:22 աչքերս բացել: Բայց էս եղանակի պատճառով սաղ ք*քմեջ ա էղել  :Cray:

----------


## GriFFin

> Հա, երկարին դեմ չեմ: Ըստ էության, սկսել եմ ամեն օր 7:22 աչքերս բացել: Բայց էս եղանակի պատճառով սաղ ք*քմեջ ա էղել


Ամպամածին ու՞շ ես արթնանում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամպամածին ու՞շ ես արթնանում։


Ահա  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկա ափդեյթելու: Անկախ նրանից՝ շուտ արթնանալն ինչքանով ա ստացվում, ինչքանով՝ չէ, հասկացել եմ մի հատ շատ կարևոր բան. զարթուցչից պետք ա հրաժարվել: Նայեք, աչքերս բացում եմ 7:15 օրինակ, մտածում եմ՝ կարամ կես ժամ էլ քնեմ: Երբ զարթուցիչ չկա, շատ լավ գիտես, որ քնի հաջորդ ցիկլդ մեկուկես ժամ ա տևելու, ու դու կես ժամից արթնացողը չես: 8:45-ն արդեն մի քիչ ուշոտ ա: Ստիպված վեր ես կենում: Կամ էլ առանց քնելու մի քիչ պառկած ես մնում, նոր վեր կենում:

Բայց էս եղանակի հարցն իրոք մի բան պետք ա անել: Տենց ամպամած օր չկա, որ շուտ արթնացած լինեմ: Ու տենց արևոտ օր չկա, որ երկար քնած լինեմ վերջին երեք շաբաթների ընթացքում:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Իմ բիոլոգիական ժամացույցը լարվել ա 7։38-ի վրա։ Ու լույսը դեր չի կատարում, որովհետև հաստ վարագույրով լուսամուտը փակում ենք (իբր, որ Տրդատը երկար քնի)… 7։30 Կորյունի զարթուցիչը լարված ա, բայց ես դրա ձայնը չեմ լսում, էնքան խորն եմ քնած լինում, իսկ ընդամենը 8 րոպե հետո հանգիստ արթնանում եմ։

----------


## Down to Earth

Մոտ մեկ ամիս է գիշերային ռեժիմով աշխատանքս թողել եմ բայց չեմ կարող շուտ արթնանալ, մինչև ցերեկ քնում եմ: Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք ի՞նչպես կարգավորել քնի ռեժիմը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մոտ մեկ ամիս է գիշերային ռեժիմով աշխատանքս թողել եմ բայց չեմ կարող շուտ արթնանալ, մինչև ցերեկ քնում եմ: Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք ի՞նչպես կարգավորել քնի ռեժիմը:


Շուտ քնել:

----------


## Down to Earth

Փորձել եմ, չի ստացվում: Շուտ եմ պառկում քնելու բայց նորից հին ժամով եմ քնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փորձել եմ, չի ստացվում: Շուտ եմ պառկում քնելու բայց նորից հին ժամով եմ քնում:


Ամեն օր շուտ պառկել:

----------


## Down to Earth

Մեկ մեկ մտածում եմ,որ պառկեմ էլի չեմ կարողանալու քնեմ մինչև առավոտ, դրա համար սպասում եմ քնիս ժամին ու քունս էլ չեմ կարող կրճատել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեկ մեկ մտածում եմ,որ պառկեմ էլի չեմ կարողանալու քնեմ մինչև առավոտ, դրա համար սպասում եմ քնիս ժամին ու քունս էլ չեմ կարող կրճատել


Մինչև շուտ քնել չսովորես, շուտ արթնանալու մասին մոռացի:

----------


## Down to Earth

Գիտեմ, բայց ինչպե՞ս սովորել: Գիրք եմ կարդում, հեռախոսովս եմ խաղում,որ աչքերս հոգնի քնեմ բայց էլի չի ստավում: Երևի շատ ժամանակ կպահանջվի մինչև վերադառնամ նորմալ ռեժիմին

----------


## Gayl

> Մինչև շուտ քնել չսովորես, շուտ արթնանալու մասին մոռացի:


Ուզում եմ առավոտյան յոթին արթնանամ, քո ասելով ինչքան շուտ պիտի քնե՞մ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մոտ մեկ ամիս է գիշերային ռեժիմով աշխատանքս թողել եմ բայց չեմ կարող շուտ արթնանալ, մինչև ցերեկ քնում եմ: Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք ի՞նչպես կարգավորել քնի ռեժիմը:





> Փորձել եմ, չի ստացվում: Շուտ եմ պառկում քնելու բայց նորից հին ժամով եմ քնում:





> Մեկ մեկ մտածում եմ,որ պառկեմ էլի չեմ կարողանալու քնեմ մինչև առավոտ, դրա համար սպասում եմ քնիս ժամին ու քունս էլ չեմ կարող կրճատել





> Գիտեմ, բայց ինչպե՞ս սովորել: Գիրք եմ կարդում, հեռախոսովս եմ խաղում,որ աչքերս հոգնի քնեմ բայց էլի չի ստավում: Երևի շատ ժամանակ կպահանջվի մինչև վերադառնամ նորմալ ռեժիմին


Ոչ մի բան մի արա, պառկի ու փորձի քնել: Եթե մի որևէ առավոտ որևէ կարևոր պատճառով ստիպված լինես շուտ արթնանալ, սաղ տեղը կընկնի: 




> Ուզում եմ առավոտյան յոթին արթնանամ, քո ասելով ինչքան շուտ պիտի քնե՞մ...


Ես ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ ասում:

----------


## Down to Earth

[QUOTE=StrangeLittleGirl;2520401]Ոչ մի բան մի արա, պառկի ու փորձի քնել: Եթե մի որևէ առավոտ որևէ կարևոր պատճառով ստիպված լինես շուտ արթնանալ, սաղ տեղը կընկնի: 


շնորհակալ եմ StrangeLittleGirl, կփորձեմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ ասում:


Ինձ էլ թվաց տենց հատուկ ժամ գիտես... ամեն մարդ ինքը պիտի հասկանա, թե իրա օրգանիզմին քանի ժամնա հերիք հանգստանալու համար ու ըստ դրա կողմնորոշվի:

----------


## Lusina

> Ոչ մի բան մի արա, պառկի ու փորձի քնել: Եթե մի որևէ առավոտ որևէ կարևոր պատճառով ստիպված լինես շուտ արթնանալ, սաղ տեղը կընկնի:


Բյուր, էն-որ մարդիկ չէին պատկերացնում է, թե ոնց կարելի ա ուզել, բայց չկարանալ տեղից վեր կենալ  :Jpit:  Աչքիս դու էլ  ժամերով պառկել ու չքնելու խնդիրը չես ունեցել  :Jpit: 

Իմիջիայլոց, ես էլ արդեն շուտ արթնանալու խնդիր չունեմ, նու ավելի շուտ խնդիրս փոխվել ա, հիմա էլ ստիպված հելնում եմ, սովորել եմ, բայց չեմ ուզում  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էն-որ մարդիկ չէին պատկերացնում է, թե ոնց կարելի ա ուզել, բայց չկարանալ տեղից վեր կենալ  Աչքիս դու էլ  ժամերով պառկել ու չքնելու խնդիրը չես ունեցել 
> 
> Իմիջիայլոց, ես էլ արդեն շուտ արթնանալու խնդիր չունեմ, նու ավելի շուտ խնդիրս փոխվել ա, հիմա էլ ստիպված հելնում եմ, սովորել եմ, բայց չեմ ուզում


Ունեցել եմ: Բայց դա ավելի հեշտ հաղթահարելի խնդիր ա: Հենց մի առավոտ որևէ բան ես ունենում անելու, ստիպված շուտ ես զարթնում, հաջորդ օրը սաղ տեղն ա ընկնում: Հատկապես սեպտեմբերի մեկին էի տենց անում: Գիշերը վեցին քնում էի, ութին արթնանում, գնում դասի, նույն օրը ժամը տասի կողմերն արդեն ինձ գրկած էին տեղափոխում անկողին:

----------


## Lusina

> Ունեցել եմ: Բայց դա ավելի հեշտ հաղթահարելի խնդիր ա: Հենց մի առավոտ որևէ բան ես ունենում անելու, ստիպված շուտ ես զարթնում, հաջորդ օրը սաղ տեղն ա ընկնում: Հատկապես սեպտեմբերի մեկին էի տենց անում: Գիշերը վեցին քնում էի, ութին արթնանում, գնում դասի, նույն օրը ժամը տասի կողմերն արդեն ինձ գրկած էին տեղափոխում անկողին:


Մմմ, կա տենց բան, մանավանդ որ մի քանի օր տենց լինի, երաշխավորված ա շուտ քնելը  :Jpit:

----------


## antranigv

Ես այսօր շուտ արթնացայ գիշերը ընդհանրապէս չքնելով։  :Boredom:

----------


## շշուկ

Լավ, բացի շուտ քնելը, ի՞նչ անել շուտ արթնանալու համար: Պրակտիկ ու աշխատող խորհուրդներ են պետք:

----------


## IVI Art

Ես ինքս ինձ համար եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ շուտ արթնանալը պայմանավորված է ՍՏԻՄՈՒԼ ունենալու հետ: Եթե աշխատավայրում ինչ-որ նոր, հետաքրքիր նախագիծ է սպասում ԻՆՁ, կամ գոնե՝ կիսատ թողածը, մեծ հաճույքով արթնանում ու գանյայու նա րաբոտու )) 
Այդ պատճառով զարթուցիչը, որ սկզբից 8:00 էր, դառավ 8:15, հիմա՝ 8:20

----------


## Արշակ

Շուտ արթնանալու համար պետք ա նախ քնից հագեցած լինել։ Քնից հագենալու համար պետք ա նախ համապատասխանաբար շուտ քնել։ ՈՒ քունը ինչքան խորը ու հանգիստ ա լինում, էնքան կարճ ժամանակում ես հագենում։ Իսկ քնի խորության վրա մի շարք հանգամանքներ են ազդում․
ստամոքսը լիքը լինելը խանգարում ա լավ քնին։քնելու ու արթնանալու ժամերը հնարավորինս կայուն պահել։ Տենց օրգանիզմը ընտելանում ա սահմանված ռիթմին ու երեկոյան համապատասխան ժամին սկսում ա քունդ տանել, իսկ առավոտյան ինքնուրույն զարթնում ես առանց զարթուցիչի։Սենյակում բացարձակ մութ լինելը նպաստում ա խոր քնին։Քնից առաջ կոմպ հեռախոս օգտագործելուց խուսափել: Օգտագործելու դեպքում էլ պակասացնել կապույտ լույսի քանակը, քանի որ կապույտ լույսը խաթարում ա քունը կարգավորող մելատոնինի արտադությունը։ Կոմպերի համար կա f.lux ծրագիրը, որը օրվա ժամից կախված փոխում ա կոմպի լույսի «ջերմաստիճանը»․ https://justgetflux.com/։ Ժամանակակից սմարթֆոնների օպերացիոն համակարգերն էլ նման ֆունկցիա ունեն։Ընդհանրապես քնից առաջ գլուխը մտքերով շատ մի ծանրաբեռնեք։ Գիրք կարդալը նույնպես ակտիվացնում ա ուղեղը։ Ես օրինակ փորձում եմ օրվա մեխանիկական գործերը թողել քնելուց առաջ անելուն (օրինակ ամաններ լվալը)Էս պիտի որ ակնհայտ լիներ, բայց շատերը չեն անում – գիշերը հեռախոսը դրեք do not disturb ռեժիմ, որը միայն զարթուցիչի ձայնն ա միացրած թողնում, նենց որ ոչ մի ծրագրի notification–ների ծլնգ–մլնգ չլսվի։Դրսի ձայներն էլ հնարավորինս վերացրեք։ Եթե միջավայրը շատ աղմկոտ ա, ապա էս տիպի խցաններ կարող եք օգտագործելՍենյակի ջերմաստիճանը շատ բարձր չպիտի լինի։Օրվա ընթացքում ֆիզիկապես ակտիվ լինելը, իսկ քնից 1-2 ժամ առաջ պասիվանալը նույնպես նպաստում ա լավ քնին։

Ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, քնելուց սենյակում պիտի մութ լինի։ Հազարամյակներ շարունակ մեր օրգանիզմը դրան ա սովորել։ ՈՒ քնից առաջ մի քանի ժամն էլ փորձեք լույսը հնարավորինս թույլ ու ղեղնավուն պահել։ Դե իսկ արթնանալուց էլ իդեալական տարբերակում ծագող արևի լույսը օգնում ա արթնանալ։ Դե իսկ եթե իմ պես հյուսիսում եք ապրում ու արևի ժամերը չեն բռնում քնի ռեժիմի հետ, կարող եք արհեստական արևածագ կազմակերպել  :LOL:  Ես քնելուց առաջ խիտ վարագույրով արևի ու էլեկտրական լույսերը լրիվ փակում եմ ու էս լամպից եմ օգտագործում․ https://eu.lifx.com/products/lifx – որը մոբայլ ապպ–ով ծրագրում եմ, որպեսզի երեկոյան լույսը թուլանա ու դեղնավուն դառնա, իսկ առավոտյան էլ, նախատեսածս զարթնելու ժամից մի կես ժամ առաջվանից սկսում ա աստիճանաբար միանալ ու պայծառանալ ցերեկային սպիտակ լույսով։  :Smile:  
Զարթուցիչն էլ հեռախոսի ծրագրով դնում եմ ծտերի ծլվլոց, որը սկզբում շատ ցածր ա լսվում, բայց քիչ–քիչ ավելի ուժեղանում ա։ Տենց «բնության հետ» արթնանում եմ  :Jpit: 

Մի հնարք էլ կա, որի աշխատանքի մեխանիզմը դժվար ա բացատրել, բայց ամեն դեպքում ինձ ու իմ ճանաչած այլոց էլ օգնում ա․ քնից առաջ մտքում պատկերացրեք ժամացույցի վրա էն ժամը, որ պահին որ ուզում եք արթնանալ ու ինքներդ ձեզ առաջադրանք տվեք էդ ժամին արթնանալ  :Smile:  Ֆանտաստիկա ա թվում, բայց փաստն էն ա, որ ժամացույցի պես աշխատում ա  :LOL: 

Հլը որ էսքանը․ թե արձագանքներ լինեն, այլ դետալներ էլ կգրեմ ‎‎ :Wink:

----------

John (24.12.2017), Life (02.01.2018), Արէա (24.12.2017), Նիկեա (24.12.2017), Ուլուանա (26.12.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արշակ, էս սաղ շատ սիրուն ա, բայց գրողը տանի, մարդիկ կան, որոնց օրգանիզմն ուղղակի շուտ արթնանալու համար ստեղծված չի, ու շուտ ժամերին իրանք զոմբի են լինում։ Մարդ պետք ա արթնանա էն ժամին, որին հարմար ա։ Թե չէ էլի կարելի ա ժամը յոթին ոտի վրա լինել ու մինչև տասը-տասնմեկը զոմբիացած ման գալ, մինչև ուղեղը սկսի մարդավարի արթնանալ։

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, էս սաղ շատ սիրուն ա, բայց գրողը տանի, մարդիկ կան, որոնց օրգանիզմն ուղղակի շուտ արթնանալու համար ստեղծված չի, ու շուտ ժամերին իրանք զոմբի են լինում։ Մարդ պետք ա արթնանա էն ժամին, որին հարմար ա։ Թե չէ էլի կարելի ա ժամը յոթին ոտի վրա լինել ու մինչև տասը-տասնմեկը զոմբիացած ման գալ, մինչև ուղեղը սկսի մարդավարի արթնանալ։


Ինչի ես ասել եմ, թե բոլորը պարտավոր են շուտ արթնանա՞լ  :Jpit:  
Մարդիկ հարցնում են, թե ի՞նչպես շուտ արթնանալ, ես էլ շուտ արթնանալուն նպաստող կամ խանգարող հանգամանքներ եմ թվարկել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչի ես ասել եմ, թե բոլորը պարտավոր են շուտ արթնանա՞լ  
> Մարդիկ հարցնում են, թե ի՞նչպես շուտ արթնանալ, ես էլ շուտ արթնանալուն նպաստող կամ խանգարող հանգամանքներ եմ թվարկել։


Լավ, սպասի առանձին-առանձին ասեմ։
Ուրեմն լավ քնելու համար խորհուրդներդ լավն են, բայց լավ քնելը շուտ արթնանալու նախապայման չի հենց իմ ասածից ելնելով, որ մարդկանց օրգանիզմները տարբեր են։ Եթե մարդ իր քնելու ճիշտ ռիթմը գտնի, զարթուցչի առկայությունն էլ ընդհանրապես ավելորդ ա։

Սենյակը մթնեցնելու պահով․ մեր օրգանիզմները խստորեն առաջնորդվում են օրվա լույսով։ Սենյակն արհեստականորեն մթնեցնելով մենք օրգանիզմին տեղյակ ենք պահում, որ գիշեր ա, բայց տեղյակ չենք պահում, որ առավոտ ա։ Ճիշտ ա՝ մեր ու ձեր կողմերում ձմեռները դա առանձնապես էական չի, որտև մեկ ա մութ ա առավոտները, բայց ամեն դեպքում պետք ա հաշվի առնել, որ օրգանիզմն ուզում ա լույս տեսնել առավոտյան արթնանալու համար։ Ժամանակին նույնիսկ ցերեկային լամպս մահճակալի կողքին էի պահում ու միացնում առավոտյան, որ կարողանամ արթնանալ։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա խցաններին, դրանք էլ ամենահաճելի բանը չեն։ Ես ու էլի շատ մարդիկ դրանցով շատ վատ են քնում։ Կարծում եմ՝ պատճառն էն ա, որ օդի շրջանառությունը միջին ականջի ու քթըմպանի միջև խախտվում ա էդ խցաններից ու դիսկոմֆորտ առաջացնում։ 

Իսկ կարդալու պահով․ հենց կարդալն ահագին օգնում ա, որ ուղեղն անջատվի առօրյա անհանգստություններից ու մտահոգություններից։ Դրա համար կան շատերը, որոնք մինչև մի քանի էջ չկարդան, չեն քնի։

----------


## Արշակ

> Լավ, սպասի առանձին-առանձին ասեմ։
> Ուրեմն լավ քնելու համար խորհուրդներդ լավն են, բայց լավ քնելը շուտ արթնանալու նախապայման չի հենց իմ ասածից ելնելով, որ մարդկանց օրգանիզմները տարբեր են։ Եթե մարդ իր քնելու ճիշտ ռիթմը գտնի, զարթուցչի առկայությունն էլ ընդհանրապես ավելորդ ա։


իր քնելու ճիշտ ռիթմը գտնել բան, հա ու ջան, բայց էս թեմայի անունը «ինչպես գտնել քնելու սեփական ռիթմը» չի․ մարդիկ հարցնում են․ «ինչպես շուտ արթնանալ»։ Կարող ա իմ քնելու իդեալական ռիթմով ես պիտի ժամը 10–ին արթնանամ, բայց եթե գործս ժամը 7–ին ա սկսվում ու ես էդ չեմ կարող փոխել էս պահին, մեկ ա, ինձ հետաքրքրելու ա, թե ինչպես շուտ արթնանամ։ 




> Սենյակը մթնեցնելու պահով․ մեր օրգանիզմները խստորեն առաջնորդվում են օրվա լույսով։ Սենյակն արհեստականորեն մթնեցնելով մենք օրգանիզմին տեղյակ ենք պահում, որ գիշեր ա, բայց տեղյակ չենք պահում, որ առավոտ ա։ Ճիշտ ա՝ մեր ու ձեր կողմերում ձմեռները դա առանձնապես էական չի, որտև մեկ ա մութ ա առավոտները, բայց ամեն դեպքում պետք ա հաշվի առնել, որ օրգանիզմն ուզում ա լույս տեսնել առավոտյան արթնանալու համար։ Ժամանակին նույնիսկ ցերեկային լամպս մահճակալի կողքին էի պահում ու միացնում առավոտյան, որ կարողանամ արթնանալ։


Շատ լավ ես ասում (չնայած վերը ասածիդ քիչ մը հակասում ես), բայց երևի առաջին գրառումս ուշադիր չես կարդացել, որովհետև ես էլ էի նույն բանն առաջարկում, դեռ մի բան էլ տեխնոլոգիապես կատարելագործված տարբերակը: Խնդրեմ․



> Ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, քնելուց սենյակում պիտի մութ լինի։ Հազարամյակներ շարունակ մեր օրգանիզմը դրան ա սովորել։ ՈՒ քնից առաջ մի քանի ժամն էլ փորձեք լույսը հնարավորինս թույլ ու ղեղնավուն պահել։ Դե իսկ արթնանալուց էլ իդեալական տարբերակում ծագող արևի լույսը օգնում ա արթնանալ։ Դե իսկ եթե իմ պես հյուսիսում եք ապրում ու արևի ժամերը չեն բռնում քնի ռեժիմի հետ, կարող եք արհեստական արևածագ կազմակերպել  Ես քնելուց առաջ խիտ վարագույրով արևի ու էլեկտրական լույսերը լրիվ փակում եմ ու էս լամպից եմ օգտագործում․ https://eu.lifx.com/products/lifx – որը մոբայլ ապպ–ով ծրագրում եմ, որպեսզի երեկոյան լույսը թուլանա ու դեղնավուն դառնա, իսկ առավոտյան էլ, նախատեսածս զարթնելու ժամից մի կես ժամ առաջվանից սկսում ա աստիճանաբար միանալ ու պայծառանալ ցերեկային սպիտակ լույսով։






> Ինչ վերաբերում ա խցաններին, դրանք էլ ամենահաճելի բանը չեն։ Ես ու էլի շատ մարդիկ դրանցով շատ վատ են քնում։ Կարծում եմ՝ պատճառն էն ա, որ օդի շրջանառությունը միջին ականջի ու քթըմպանի միջև խախտվում ա էդ խցաններից ու դիսկոմֆորտ առաջացնում։


է հա, ամենահաճելի բանը չեն, ինձ էլ հաճելի չեն․ իմ ականջներն էլ հոգնում են խցանից։ Բայց եթե շուրջը նենց աղմուկ ա, որ խանգարում ա խորը քնել, խցանը կարա ոչ իդեալական, բայց լուծում լինի։ ՈՒ ինչպես ինքդ նշեցիր, ամեն մեկի օրգանիզմը տարբեր ա․ ես էլ մարդ գիտեմ, որ առանց որևէ անհարմարության օգտագործում ա։ Անձամբ ես օգտագործում եմ միայն լուրջ աղմուկի պայմաններում։ Ինչևէ, չեմ ջոկում ինչի ես կպած փորձում հակառակվես։ Ես իմ նշած կետերը ոչ մեկի վզին զոռով չեմ փաթաթում։ Որը ում հարմար ա, թող նրանք էլ օգտագործի։ Եթե խցանը քեզ հարմար չի, ջանդ սաղ, խցանի կետը ուրեմն քեզ չի վերաբերվում:





> Իսկ կարդալու պահով․ հենց կարդալն ահագին օգնում ա, որ ուղեղն անջատվի առօրյա անհանգստություններից ու մտահոգություններից։ Դրա համար կան շատերը, որոնք մինչև մի քանի էջ չկարդան, չեն քնի։


Թե չգիտեի, որ որոշ ընթերցասերներ էս կետից նեղվելու են  :Jpit:  Անձամբ իմ փորձից․ ես էլ էի մի ժամանակ քնից առաջ գիրք կարդալը օգտագործում առօրյա մտահոգություններից ցրվելու համար, հետո զգացի, որ ամեն դեպքում գրքում եղած մտքերը նույնպես քունս անհանգիստ, երազներս չափից դուրս ինտենսիվ են դարձնում։ Իսկ ոչ մտավոր, մեխանիկական աշխատանքը ավելի լավ ա հանդարտացնում անձամբ ինձ։ Իհարկե կարող եմ խորանալ, ու մանրամասնել, թե ինչի ա տենց, բայց ամեն դեպքում, չեմ բացառում որ որոշ մարդկանց դեպքում այլ լինի։ Ես իմ փորձառությամբ եմ կիսվում, որը շատ հավանական ա, որ ուրիշների դեպքում էլ աշխատի։ Փորձեք, չաշխատի, ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի զոռում։

----------

Արամ (03.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչի ես ասել եմ, թե բոլորը պարտավոր են շուտ արթնանա՞լ  
> Մարդիկ հարցնում են, թե ի՞նչպես շուտ արթնանալ, ես էլ շուտ արթնանալուն նպաստող կամ խանգարող հանգամանքներ եմ թվարկել։





> իր քնելու ճիշտ ռիթմը գտնել բան, հա ու ջան, բայց էս թեմայի անունը «ինչպես գտնել քնելու սեփական ռիթմը» չի․ մարդիկ հարցնում են․ «ինչպես շուտ արթնանալ»։ Կարող ա իմ քնելու իդեալական ռիթմով ես պիտի ժամը 10–ին արթնանամ, բայց եթե գործս ժամը 7–ին ա սկսվում ու ես էդ չեմ կարող փոխել էս պահին, մեկ ա, ինձ հետաքրքրելու ա, թե ինչպես շուտ արթնանամ։


Եթե թեմայի վերնագրին ենք նայում, ապա էս թեման ես եմ բացել ու բացելուց հետո եքա էվոլյուցիա եմ ապրել։ Թե չէ շուտ արթնանալ կարելի ա բուձիլնիկով, կարելի ա ընդամենը երկու ժամ տևած քնից հետո ու կարելի ա հասնել գործի լրիվ զոմբիացած, եթե որևէ մեկի աշխատանքի պայմաններն էդպես են պահանջում։ Ազատ գրաֆիկով ապրողների համար ա շուտ արթնանալը խնդիր, էն էլ էսքան տարի հետո ուղղակի հասկացել եմ, որ դա խնդիր չի, օրգանիզմի առանձնահատկություն ա։ Ու ընդհանրապես առանց բուձիլնիկի արթնանալն աշխարհի ամենալավ բաներից ա, արդեն երկուսուկես տարի ա տենց եմ անում, կայֆ ա։




> Շատ լավ ես ասում (չնայած վերը ասածիդ քիչ մը հակասում ես), բայց երևի առաջին գրառումս ուշադիր չես կարդացել, որովհետև ես էլ էի նույն բանն առաջարկում, դեռ մի բան էլ տեխնոլոգիապես կատարելագործված տարբերակը: Խնդրեմ․


Էնքան էլ չեմ հակասում։ Օրգանիզմ կա՝ արևը մայր մտնելուց մի քանի ժամ հետո ա հանգում ու արևի դուրս գալուց մի քանի ժամ հետո ա առույգանում, ոչ թե անմիջապես։




> է հա, ամենահաճելի բանը չեն, ինձ էլ հաճելի չեն․ իմ ականջներն էլ հոգնում են խցանից։ Բայց եթե շուրջը նենց աղմուկ ա, որ խանգարում ա խորը քնել, խցանը կարա ոչ իդեալական, բայց լուծում լինի։ ՈՒ ինչպես ինքդ նշեցիր, ամեն մեկի օրգանիզմը տարբեր ա․ ես էլ մարդ գիտեմ, որ առանց որևէ անհարմարության օգտագործում ա։ Անձամբ ես օգտագործում եմ միայն լուրջ աղմուկի պայմաններում։ Ինչևէ, չեմ ջոկում ինչի ես կպած փորձում հակառակվես։ Ես իմ նշած կետերը ոչ մեկի վզին զոռով չեմ փաթաթում։ Որը ում հարմար ա, թող նրանք էլ օգտագործի։ Եթե խցանը քեզ հարմար չի, ջանդ սաղ, խցանի կետը ուրեմն քեզ չի վերաբերվում:


Ինչու՞ եմ կպած փորձում հակառակվել։ Չգիտե՞ս, որ ես հա էլ հակառակվում եմ  :Jpit:  Համ էլ հակառակվել եմ մենակ էն կետերին, որոնց հետ համաձայն չեմ, թե չէ մնացածը լավ ես ասում։
Հա, խցանը հարմար չի, քանի անգամ խեղդվելով եմ արթնացել խցանի պատճառով։




> Թե չգիտեի, որ որոշ ընթերցասերներ էս կետից նեղվելու են  Անձամբ իմ փորձից․ ես էլ էի մի ժամանակ քնից առաջ գիրք կարդալը օգտագործում առօրյա մտահոգություններից ցրվելու համար, հետո զգացի, որ ամեն դեպքում գրքում եղած մտքերը նույնպես քունս անհանգիստ, երազներս չափից դուրս ինտենսիվ են դարձնում։ Իսկ ոչ մտավոր, մեխանիկական աշխատանքը ավելի լավ ա հանդարտացնում անձամբ ինձ։ Իհարկե կարող եմ խորանալ, ու մանրամասնել, թե ինչի ա տենց, բայց ամեն դեպքում, չեմ բացառում որ որոշ մարդկանց դեպքում այլ լինի։ Ես իմ փորձառությամբ եմ կիսվում, որը շատ հավանական ա, որ ուրիշների դեպքում էլ աշխատի։ Փորձեք, չաշխատի, ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի զոռում։


Թե չգիտեի, որ կարծելու ես՝ իմ մասին եմ ասում  :Jpit:  Ես քնելուց առաջ շատ հազվադեպ եմ կարդում։ Ընդհանրապես քնելուց առաջ իմ հիմնական գործողությունը քնելն ա։ Այսինքն, անկողնում բացի քնելուց ուրիշ բան չեմ անում։ Բայց ես գիտեմ կոնկրետ մարդկանց (ի դեպ, կոնկրետ մեկն ինձնից շատ ավելի պակաս կարդացող), ովքեր մինչև չեն կարդում, չեն կարողանում քնել։ Ավելին՝ աչքովս եմ տեսել չկարդալու  արդյունքում սաղ գիշեր կողքս շուռումուռ եկող մարդու։ 


Համ էլ Նոր տարիդ շնորհավոր։

----------


## Progart

իսկ հնարաւո՞ր ա, որ մարդը «բու» լինի, իսկ յետոյ դառնայ «արտոյտ», կամ հակառակը։
 ես առաջ վեցին անգամ 5֊ին ու 4։30 հանգիստ արթնանում էի, հիմա ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացւում էդպէս։ մինչեւ 2-3֊ը հանգիստ արթուն եմ մնում/*ինչն առաջ անհնար էր*/։

 ու իմ կարծիքով, մարդ պիտի իր մարմնին լսի, որոշ ժամանակ քնի ու արթնանայ առանց զարթուցիչների, ու գտնի իրեն հարմար ժամը։


 իսկ կարդալու մասին․
 ես կարդալուց յետոյ աւելի հեշտ եմ քնում, բայց «ծանր» գրքերի մասին չի սա, իհարկէ, աւելի թեթեւ գեղարուեստական գրքերն իրօք օգնում են հանգիստ քնել։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> իսկ հնարաւո՞ր ա, որ մարդը «բու» լինի, իսկ յետոյ դառնայ «արտոյտ», կամ հակառակը։
>  ես առաջ վեցին անգամ 5֊ին ու 4։30 հանգիստ արթնանում էի, հիմա ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացւում էդպէս։ մինչեւ 2-3֊ը հանգիստ արթուն եմ մնում/*ինչն առաջ անհնար էր*/։


Ես մի քանի հոգուց լսել եմ, որ արտասահման տեղափոխվելուց ու համապատասխանաբար ժամային գոտին փոխելուց հետո բուից վերածվել են արտույտի և հակառակը։

----------

Progart (03.01.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (03.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մի քանի հոգուց լսել եմ, որ արտասահման տեղափոխվելուց ու համապատասխանաբար ժամային գոտին փոխելուց հետո բուից վերածվել են արտույտի և հակառակը։


Ահամ, բայց արթնանալն ու պրոդուկտիվ լինելը տարբեր բաներ են։ Ես ամբողջ աշուն իբր արտույտացել էի, բայց իմ պրոդուկտիվության ժամերը չէին փոխվել, ուղղակի առավոտյան շուտ էի ոտի վրա։

----------


## Progart

> Ահամ, բայց արթնանալն ու պրոդուկտիվ լինելը տարբեր բաներ են։ Ես ամբողջ աշուն իբր արտույտացել էի, բայց իմ պրոդուկտիվության ժամերը չէին փոխվել, ուղղակի առավոտյան շուտ էի ոտի վրա։


Ըհն։ Ես առաւօտեան եմ կարողանում հանգիստ սովորել։ Հիմա խառնուել ա իրար։ Չգիտեմ թէ ոնց կարգաւորեմ, ուշ եմ քնում, դժուար արթնանում ու չհասցնում ոչ մի բանԼ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըհն։ Ես առաւօտեան եմ կարողանում հանգիստ սովորել։ Հիմա խառնուել ա իրար։ Չգիտեմ թէ ոնց կարգաւորեմ, ուշ եմ քնում, դժուար արթնանում ու չհասցնում ոչ մի բանԼ


Շուտ քնելու լավագույն ձևը մի գիշեր չքնելն ա ու ամբողջ ցերեկ դիմանալն ու երեկոյան նոր պառկելը։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.01.2018), Ուլուանա (08.01.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շուտ քնելու լավագույն ձևը մի գիշեր չքնելն ա ու ամբողջ ցերեկ դիմանալն ու երեկոյան նոր պառկելը։


Հա, բայց նաև ասա, որ դրանից հետո արդեն պիտի խելոք–խելոք ամեն օր էդ նույն շուտ ժամին պառկես քնելու, թե չէ՝ էլի լրիվ իրար կխառնվի  :Jpit: ։ Իսկ հաճախակի էդ ասածդ փորձելը կարող ա լրիվ շարքից հանի մարդու օրգանիզմը։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, բայց նաև ասա, որ դրանից հետո արդեն պիտի խելոք–խելոք ամեն օր էդ նույն շուտ ժամին պառկես քնելու, թե չէ՝ էլի լրիվ իրար կխառնվի ։ Իսկ հաճախակի էդ ասածդ փորձելը կարող ա լրիվ շարքից հանի մարդու օրգանիզմը։


Կարծում էի՝ ասածիցս դա հասկանալի էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Նիկեա

Մի ժամանակ ինձ համար մենակ մի կանոն էր աշխատում առավոտները շուտ արթնանալու համար․ պետք ա ուղղակի չքնես գիշերը, որ առավոտ 6-7-ին կարողանաս ոտքի վրա լինել։ Վերջերս հասկացա, որ շուտ արթնանալու համար շատ կարևոր ա առավոտյան նախաճաշելը։ Նախ էդ մոտիվացիա ա տեղերից հելնելու ու խոհանոց գնալու համար, որտեղ հավանաբար քեզ համով բաներ են սպասում։ Հետո, համենայն դեպս իմ դեպքում տենց ա, ես զգում եմ թե ոնց եմ իմ մասին հոգ տանում ու դա ինձ դուր ա գալիս։ Ինձ համար էս վերջերս շատ կարևոր ա նաև առավոտ շուտ լսածս առաջին երգը, աշխատում եմ նենց երգեր լսել, որ դրանց դրական տրամադրությունը հնարավորինս երկար կուղեկցի։ Ու մի բան էլ, առավոտ շուտ արթնանալ, ինձ համար նշանակում ա էներգիա ունենալ, իսկ էներգիա ունենալու համար բնականաբար պետք ա օրվա ընթացքում էնպես աշխատել, որ վերջում լրիվ քամված տուն չգնաս։ Պարբերաբար պետք ա ընդմիջումներ անել, լիցքավորվել ու անընդհատ էներգիայի ինչ-որ միջին մակարդակ կայուն պահել։ Ու իմ դեպքում տրամադրությունն էլ կապ ունի արթնանալու ցանկության հետ․ երբ ես ուզում եմ էդ օրը ինչ-որ բան փոխել, շատ հեշտ եմ արթնանում։ 

Ուզում էի ասել, որ հիմնվելով սեփական փորձի վրա, կարծում եմ, առավոտ շուտ արթնանալը իրականում մենակ "գրագետ" քնելու հետ կապված չի, լիքը ուրիշ, քնելու հետ կապ չունեցող գործոններ էլ կան։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի ժամանակ ինձ համար մենակ մի կանոն էր աշխատում առավոտները շուտ արթնանալու համար․ պետք ա ուղղակի չքնես գիշերը, որ առավոտ 6-7-ին կարողանաս ոտքի վրա լինել։ Վերջերս հասկացա, որ շուտ արթնանալու համար շատ կարևոր ա առավոտյան նախաճաշելը։ Նախ էդ մոտիվացիա ա տեղերից հելնելու ու խոհանոց գնալու համար, որտեղ հավանաբար քեզ համով բաներ են սպասում։ Հետո, համենայն դեպս իմ դեպքում տենց ա, ես զգում եմ թե ոնց եմ իմ մասին հոգ տանում ու դա ինձ դուր ա գալիս։ Ինձ համար էս վերջերս շատ կարևոր ա նաև առավոտ շուտ լսածս առաջին երգը, աշխատում եմ նենց երգեր լսել, որ դրանց դրական տրամադրությունը հնարավորինս երկար կուղեկցի։ Ու մի բան էլ, առավոտ շուտ արթնանալ, ինձ համար նշանակում ա էներգիա ունենալ, իսկ էներգիա ունենալու համար բնականաբար պետք ա օրվա ընթացքում էնպես աշխատել, որ վերջում լրիվ քամված տուն չգնաս։ Պարբերաբար պետք ա ընդմիջումներ անել, լիցքավորվել ու անընդհատ էներգիայի ինչ-որ միջին մակարդակ կայուն պահել։ Ու իմ դեպքում տրամադրությունն էլ կապ ունի արթնանալու ցանկության հետ․ երբ ես ուզում եմ էդ օրը ինչ-որ բան փոխել, շատ հեշտ եմ արթնանում։ 
> 
> Ուզում էի ասել, որ հիմնվելով սեփական փորձի վրա, կարծում եմ, առավոտ շուտ արթնանալը իրականում մենակ "գրագետ" քնելու հետ կապված չի, լիքը ուրիշ, քնելու հետ կապ չունեցող գործոններ էլ կան։


Հա, հիմնականում արթնանալու մոտիվացիան ա։ Ասենք, ինձ առավոտյան նախաճաշելու միտքը հեչ չի կարա ոտի հանի, որովհետև առավոտները զոռով եմ որևէ բան խցկում օրգանիզմս, նույնիսկ աշխարհի ամենահամով բանը, բայց սիրելի աշխատանքն ահագին լուրջ մոտիվացիա ա, որ շուտ արթնանամ, ինչը, իհարկե, ոչ մի դեպքում չի նշանակում շուտ արթնանալով նաև պրոդուկտիվ լինել։

----------

Նիկեա (13.01.2018)

----------


## Natali_

Գիրք կարդացեք։

*Մոդերատորական. Ակումբում արգելվում են տրանսլիտով գրառումները։ Խնդրում ենք գրել հայատառ։*

----------


## Progart

> Շուտ քնելու լավագույն ձևը մի գիշեր չքնելն ա ու ամբողջ ցերեկ դիմանալն ու երեկոյան նոր պառկելը։


։Դ հիմա էլ ընդհանրապէս չեմ քնում ։Դ ։Դ 
 այսինքն օրը 2ժամ կամ 3  :LOL:

----------

